#  > Prikbord >  > Het nieuws van de dag >  Kristin Christman  Paradigm for Peace / Paradigma voor Vrede

## Olive Yao

|.
Kristin Christman


Paradigm for peace

applied to Russia, Ukraine and the US

Proposal for a peaceful pathway forward |


Countercurrents 13 mei  3 oktober 2022

30 hoofdstukken

----------


## Olive Yao

.
HOOFDSTUK 1 INLEIDING

Kristin Christman | Countercurrents 13 mei 2022


(...)

Voor degenen die niet buiten de kaders van 245 jaar buitenlandse politiek van de VS gebaseerd op wapens, oorlog en hebzucht kunnen denken, zijn wapens het antwoord. Het is als een huis op een hete zomerdag met maar n ding in de koelkast: wapens.

De Amerikaanse regering is al 245 jaar als een struisvogel met de kop in het zand en weigert de immense schade te zien die de samenleving en de planeet is aangedaan door zijn ongerechtvaardigde, magische geloof in wapens. Omdat de VS weigert te zien, is hij niet in staat om te leren en blijft hij daarom vasthouden aan zijn gewoonte om op buitenlandse bedreigingen te reageren, niet met pogingen om de spanning te verminderen en de harmonie tussen tegenstanders te vergroten, maar met wapens, bedreigingen en de escalatie van spanning.

(...)

Toch is elk van deze stappen een stap achteruit, weg van vrede en weg van waarheid en begrip. (...)

(...)

Ons doel zou verzoening tussen beide partijen moeten zijn, niet de verovering van de ene partij over de andere. En de kracht die we nodig hebben [is] de kracht van harten, geesten en zielen om over conflictgrenzen heen de kwaliteiten liefde, waarheid, vrede, begrip en vreugde te bevorderen. (...)

Laten we in plaats van achterlijke, disfunctionele vormen van menselijke relaties toe te passen op internationale conflicten, ons bewustzijn in ons hart plaatsen, onze hersenkracht inschakelen en onpartijdig, logisch, coperatief en vreedzaam de wortels van geweld aan alle kanten van het conflict aanpakken.

Hoewel er veel benaderingen zijn voor geweldloze conflictoplossing, zal ik hier een beknopte analyse geven met behulp van mijn eigen model (...)

In de herfst van 9/11 heb ik een model gemaakt met de naam _Paradigma voor Vrede_, dat uit vier delen bestaat:
1. de defensieve en agressieve wortels van geweld;
2. de mentale, juridische en fysieke escalatoren van geweld;
3. drie facetten van oplossingen;
4. en een coperatieve 'zoektocht'-houding van denken en dialoog. ()

Dit vierde element, de de geesteshouding van een coperatieve zoektocht, is de onderliggende en altijd aanwezige dynamiek van het model. (...)
() In tegenstelling tot een debat waarin beide partijen de overwinning zien in termen van het verslaan van de ander en het maken van _knock-out_ verbale steken, is wordt de overwinning in een dialoog in een coperatieve zoektocht bereikt door samenwerking, en is overwinning de groei van waarheid, begrip en harmonie voor iedereen.

Door gebruik te maken van deze ruimdenkende, coperatieve houding van denken en dialoog, is de sleutel tot het bevorderen van onpartijdigheid het opzij zetten van de overtuiging dat conflicten altijd een zaak zijn van de eigen goeden die defensief vechten tegen agressieve slechten. In plaats daarvan kijken we naar zowel de defensieve als agressieve motivaties die door alle verschillende partijen worden ervaren, zowel in het grotere externe conflict, waarbij Rusland, de VS en de NAVO betrokken zijn, als door degenen in het interne conflict in Oekrane, inclusief de Oekraners die Rusland steunen, zij die de VS en de NAVO steunen, zij die geweld in dit conflict steunen en zij die dat niet doen.

Het is belangrijk om beide fronten van conflict, de externe internationale en interne nationale conflicten, op deze geweldloze manier te benaderen, omdat ze elkaar voeden. Tijdens de Koude Oorlog voedden conflicten van de VS zich voortdurend met de interne conflicten van andere naties. 
Degenen die de politiek van de VS vormgaven  die zichzelf misschien bedrogen dat ze tegen het kwaad vochten  profiteerden steeds van de interne spanningen van andere landen, voeden hen met wapenleveringen en militaire hulp, en gebruikten het conflict om te proberen de USSR indirect te bestrijden, zelfs als de betrokkenheid van de USSR een verzinsel van de verbeelding van beleidsmakers van de VS was, zoals in Griekenland na de Tweede Wereldoorlog [6]. Soms lokten Amerikaanse beleidsmakers de USSR in een conflict, zoals ze deden in Afghanistan in 1979 [7].

We moeten ook de vele fronten van conflict en wrijving bespreken die waarschijnlijk binnen beide partijen bestaan, en we moeten er zeker van zijn dat we de analyse opsplitsen om de standpunten van beleidsmakers en burgers te scheiden. Beleidsmakers kunnen immers niet voor burgers spreken, ook al proberen ze dat altijd. ()

Het is van cruciaal belang om nooit opzettelijk een groep uit te sluiten van deze bedachtzame, zorgzame analyse  wat er ook gebeurt  maar om de tijd te nemen om onpartijdig te overwegen en te begrijpen hoe al deze acteurs zich bedreigd voelen. () 
(...) Het obstakel voor geweldloze conflictoplossing (...) is het gebrek aan toewijding van beleidsmakers van de VS om te kiezen voor coperatieve geweldloosheid.

Wanneer je verschillende conflicten analyseert en de moeite neemt om de _wortels en escalators van geweld_ in kaart te brengen, kom je tot een verbluffende conclusie: er is nauwelijks een enkele wortel of escalator van geweld die kan worden verholpen of zelfs verlicht door wapens, geweld, oorlog, bedreigingen , en sancties.

Misschien is dit de reden waarom degenen die de buitenlandse politiek van de VS vormgeven weigeren de wortels van conflicten te onderzoeken. Ze weten dat de waarheid oorlogs- en wapenbedrijven failliet zal doen gaan, en ze weten dat ze oorlog en "vechten voor vrijheid" en "het redden van de mensheid" niet langer zullen kunnen gebruiken als voorwendsel om buitenlandse hulpbronnen en markten op te slokken.

Aan de andere kant geloven sommigen misschien echt dat ze vechten voor vrijheid. Afgaande op de bizarre en onlogische reacties van deskundigen in de VS die zich beledigd en bedreigd voelden door de toespraak van president Poetin in 2007 in Mnchen en zijn essay van juli 2021, een toespraak en een essay die werkelijk ideen opleverden die waardering en achting verdienen, zou het kunnen dat degenen die de buitenlandse politiek van de VS vormgeven eerlijk waar de wereld als veel bedreigender zien dan deze in werkelijkheid is, omdat ze niet de vaardigheden hebben om met andere mensen en naties om te gaan, met hen samen te werken en zelfs hen te begrijpen.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
HOOFDSTUK 2

DE WORTELS VAN GEWELD: BEHOEFTES VAN LEVEN EN VEILIGHEID

Kristin Christman | Countercurrents 14 mei 2022

(14 blz.)


In het _Paradigma for Vrede_-model zijn de wortels van geweld verdeeld in zeven categorien.

Hoewel een paar van de categorien niet zo gemakkelijk kunnen worden verdeeld in defensieve en agressieve motivaties, onderzoeken we voor het grootste deel hoe elke partij in het conflict defensief gemotiveerd of agressief gemotiveerd kan zijn om geweld te plegen met betrekking tot elke categorie.

(...)

Het belangrijkste is dat het cruciaal is om beleidsoplossingen te hebben die zich zowel tot defensieve als agressieve bronnen van geweld richten. () Merk ook op dat hoewel defensieve wortels van geweld legitieme motieven hebben, het gebruik van geweld om defensieve redenen niet noodzakelijkerwijs legitiem is, vooral als er niet-gewelddadige middelen zijn om te beschermen wat wordt bedreigd.

() Begrijp echter alstublieft dat bij een volledige analyse met een coperatieve dialoog evenveel aandacht moet worden besteed aan de defensieve angsten van alle partijen en de agressieve motivaties van alle partijen.

In dit essay kijken we naar de eerste van zeven categorien: leven en veiligheid.


*Leven en veiligheid*

()

_[bezien van de kant van Rusland]_

Laten we bijvoorbeeld beginnen met Rusland. Onder de angsten voor het leven van Rusland en president Vladimir Poetin kunnen we verschillende onderwerpen opsommen. De NAVO heeft zich dwars door Europa uitgebreid naar Slavische landen en voormalige Sovjetrepublieken. Dit is duidelijk een ernstige bedreiging voor het voortbestaan van Rusland. De NAVO is tenslotte juist gevormd om de USSR te bestrijden, en nu is de NAVO in Polen, Roemeni, Estland, Letland en Litouwen. Het is alsof het Amerikaanse zuidwesten zich afscheidt, een bondgenootschap sluit met Mexico en raketten in Texas inzet die gericht zijn op Washington, DC.

Terwijl degenen die NAVO steunen de uitbreiding van NAVO misschien beschouwen als een verbetering van de veiligheid van de VS en Europa, zien ze de psychologische gevolgen van de NAVO voor potentile vijanden niet in: het bestaan aangevuld met uitbreiding zou gemakkelijk fysieke onveiligheid kunnen veroorzaken door een voortdurend aanwezige bedreiging voor Rusland te creren. Emotionele onzekerheid kan leiden tot vijandigheid, waardoor de fysieke onzekerheid toeneemt. En dat is in feite gebeurd met de Russische invasie van Oekrane.

Dit onvermogen om te sympathiseren met het perspectief van een vijand, om zich te kunnen voorstellen hoe een vijand zich bedreigd voelt, om de behoefte aan andermans emotionele en psychologische veiligheid te respecteren, is de achilleshiel van de degenen die de buitenlandse politiek van de VS bepalen, die voortdurend alleen maar bedenken hoe ze de controle kunnen beouden en vijanden kunnen domineren. Het is de achilleshiel, want door spanning bij de zogenaamde vijand uit te lokken in plaats van te verminderen, verzwakken de VS beleidsmakers in feite de veiligheid van de VS, verzwakken ze respect en oprechte vriendschap voor de VS en verzwakken ze de internationale grondslagen van de democratie  namelijk in gelijke mate om iedereen geven. Het resulterende beleid is ook buitengewoon kostbaar en dodelijk. Daarom is het in coperatieve dialoog, of nu in dit essay, belangrijk dat we oefenen om echt in de schoenen van Rusland te kruipen en te doen alsof we de leider van Rusland zijn, deze bedreigingen voelen en vastbesloten zijn om onze mensen te beschermen.

Als de NAVO uitgebreid wordt, betekent dat meer dan alleen een afbeelding op de kaart van de NAVO die bijna heel Europa bestrijkt. Het betekent dat fysieke wapens en militaire bases die mogelijk tegen Rusland kunnen worden gebruikt, ook zijn uitgebreid in dekking over het hele continent.

_[bewapening]_

Het _Aegis Ashore Mark 41 Vehicle Land System_ van Lockheed Martin met zijn _SM-3 Block IIA_ raketonderscheppers bijvoorbeeld is door de VS via de NAVO in Roemeni en Polen ingezet. Dit systeem is in staat een intercontinentale ballistische raket (ICBM) te onderscheppen en te vernietigen, waardoor in theorie de Russische raketten en de strategie van wederzijdse afschrikking ondoeltreffend worden. Als Rusland zich niet langer veilig kan voelen, zal het de behoefte voelen om meer wapens en nieuwe strategien te ontwikkelen. Bovendien kon de Mark 41 VLS, hoewel gezegd wordt dat deze uitsluitend bedoeld is voor defensieve doeleinden, worden uitgerust met offenssieve wapens [1].

Wat de door wapens opgelegde dreiging nog precairder maakt, is het feit dat de regering-Trump zich in 2018 terugtrok uit het _Intermediate-Range Nuclear Forces_ verdrag, dat voorheen ballistische raketten en raketwerpers op het land had gereguleerd. Nog onheilspellender is de gezamenlijke VS-Oekraense en NAVO-Oekraense militaire training in de landen en zeen grenzend aan Rusland [2].

_[chemische, biologische wapens]_

Beleidsmakers en mediamakers in de VS hebben Ruslands beschuldigingen van chemische en biologische wapenintenties door de VS in Oekrane ontkend, maar met beleidsmakers en mediamakers in de VS die zo onwaarachtig zijn over zoveel dingen, zelfs de weergave van Poetins essay, en met een verschrikkelijke gedocumenteerde staat van dienst in de loop der decennia van presidentile regeringen van de VS die liegen tegen het Amerikaanse volk en het Congres, zouden we dwaas zijn om deze ontkenningen alleen op basis van vertrouwen te geloven. Daarom moeten we deze Russische rapporten en voorspellingen onbevooroordeeld bekijken. Het Russische ministerie van Defensie beweerde onlangs dat troepen die loyaal zijn aan Kiev een chemische aanval in Oost-Oekrane voorbereiden. Rusland heeft eerder ook gewaarschuwd voor de opslag van chemische wapens in Oekrane. Amerikaanse beleidsmakers en mediamakers keren, zoals ze herhaaldelijk en zonder bewijs hebben gedaan, de beweringen van Rusland om en stellen dat Rusland zijn bewering gebruikt als voorwendsel voor zijn eigen geplande chemische aanval [3].

Hoe kunnen wij als burgers de waarheid weten? Wie bereidt een chemische aanval voor? Iemand? Het is onmogelijk voor ons om het te weten. Maar we moeten n ding begrijpen dat gebaseerd is op een lange geschiedenis van leugens van de regering van de VS tegen het Amerikaanse volk: er is absoluut geen reden om VS beleidsmakers meer te geloven dan Russische beleidsmakers. Alleen omdat we Amerikanen zijn en ieder van ons waarachtig kan zijn, wil nog niet zeggen dat VS beleidsmakers waarachtig zijn. Onze individuele identiteiten als Amerikanen zijn niet versmolten met de identiteiten van beleidsmakers van de VS. Ze zijn vreemden voor ons en we kennen ze niet in ons hart.

Rusland heeft ook documenten vrijgegeven die naar verluidt bewijzen dat Bidens zoon, Hunter Biden, een belangrijke rol heeft gespeeld bij het verstrekken en zoeken van financiering voor een militair biologisch programma, met name met de laboratoria van _Black & Veatch_ en _Metabiota_, in Oekrane. Volgens de Russische minister van Defensie Igor Kirillov heeft het Pentagon contracten afgesloten met een aantal laboratoria, waaronder _Black & Veatch_, _Metabiota_ en _CH2M Hill_, voor dit militaire biologische programma. Investeerders in het programma waren onder meer Hunter Biden, zijn investeringsfonds _Seneca Rosemont_ en George Soros en zijn _Open Society Foundation_. Documenten hebben volgens verslaggeving de nauwe banden van Hunter Biden onthuld met zowel de laboratoria als met de _Defense Threat Reduction Agency_ van het Pentagon, het onderdeel van het ministerie van Defensie dat zich bezighoudt met het biologische wapenprogramma.

In het verleden heeft het Russische ministerie van defensie herhaaldelijk de aandacht gevestigd op de militaire biologische programma's van het Pentagon in voormalige Sovjetrepublieken, waaronder Oekrane. Tijdens zijn invasie vond Rusland meer dan 30 biologische laboratoria in Oekrane, waarvan sommige voor militaire doeleinden. Rusland meldt zelfs dat het sporen heeft gevonden van een biologisch wapenprogramma in de laboratoria, dat Oekrane volgens verslaggeving wanhopig probeerde te verbergen [4]. 

Nogmaals, hoewel beleidsmakers van de VS een dergelijke operatie ontkennen, zouden ze het natuurlijk nooit toegeven als het waar was. En in het huidige klimaat, waarin VS beleidsmakers automatisch alle angsten van Rusland afdoen als absurd, zelfs de duidelijk gegronde, kunnen we de gegrondheid van de Russische angsten niet peilen op basis van ontkenningen van hun legitimiteit door de VS.

In feite is het lezen van "_Rebuilding America's Defenses_" (2000) van _Project for a New American Century_ voldoende om je bewust te worden van het vurige enthousiasme dat de neoconservatieve schrijvers voelen voor het veroveren van verscheidene andere landen, voor het versterken en behouden van hegemonie van de VS, en voor het ontwikkelen van wapens, waaronder robots in zakformaat die op vijandelijk gebied kunnen worden losgelaten, farmaceutica op de huid om de angst bij Amerikaanse troepen teniet te doen, en biologische wapens om specifieke genotypen tot doelwit te maken  misschien een recept voor genocide [5].

PNAC is ter ziele, maar een van de mede-oprichters, William Kristol, is adviseur van de _Alliance for Securing Democracy_, een neoconservatief-liberale haviken mengeling van individuen die de enkele missie heeft om Poetin te dwarsbomen, te verzwakken en in feite te vernietigen. De andere mede-oprichter van PNAC, Robert Kagan, is de echtgenoot van Biden's staatssecretaris, Victoria Nuland, berucht om de gelekte opname ten tijde van de Oekraense staatsgreep van 2014. Ze is ook de voormalige CEO van het gelijkluidende _Center for a New American Security_. Het lijkt onverstandig om te ontkennen dat beleidsmakers van de VS de intentie hebben om biologische wapens te ontwikkelen.

_[Zwarte Zee marinebasis]_

In de kolom van ons overzicht onder Russische angsten kunnen we ook de door de VS gebouwde Oekraense marinebasis aan de Zwarte Zee opnemen, vooral vanwege de banden met de VS. We zouden Russische en Duitse nieuwsberichten kunnen opnemen over de aanwezigheid in 2015 van met _Academi_ verbonden particuliere militaire aannemers uit de VS in Oekrane die Oekraense rechtse extremisten trainen [6]. We zouden ook kunnen onderzoeken of er verdere resultaten waren van ontmoetingen tussen de Oekraense president Zelenskiy en Erik Prince, voormalig hoofd van de beruchte _Blackwater_, met betrekking tot de ontwikkeling van een privaat militair contract in Oekrane [7].

----------


## Olive Yao

.
In plaats van deze angsten af te doen als nep  zoals VS beleidsmakers en mediamakers voortdurend doen  zouden wij de geldigheid van elk van deze angsten erkennen. Dit is hoe vriendelijke, verantwoordelijke mensen anderen met angsten behandelen. Ze luisteren naar de angsten, of ze nu rationeel of irrationeel zijn, totdat ze de gevoelens van de ander begrijpen. Vervolgens helpen ze hen deze angsten aan te pakken. Als de rollen waren omgedraaid met al deze militaire allianties, bases, wapens en militaire oefeningen langs de grenzen van de VS of in voormalige territoria of staten van de VS, zouden beleidsmakers van de VS lang daarvoor op hoge poten hebben gestaan. De Russen hebben opmerkelijke terughoudendheid getoond.

Daarbij zijn de Russen niet dom en, in tegenstelling tot Uncle Sam, zijn ze niet geneigd tot oorlog. Het is zeer onwaarschijnlijk dat ze ergens binnenvallen, tenzij ze zich ernstig bedreigd voelen door realistische, daadwerkelijke bedreigingen. Ze weten uit ervaring heel goed dat elke invasiepoging ernstig zal worden vertekend door westerse propaganda om ze er slecht uit te laten zien. Met dat in gedachten, betaamt het ons om de angsten van Rusland en Poetin serieus te onderzoeken, inclusief de dreiging van chemische en biologische wapens, want alleen iets ernstig bedreigends moet Rusland uit zijn tent hebben gelokt.

Als Russische angsten rationeel lijken, moeten deelnemers proberen oplossingen te bedenken om Russen geldige redenen te geven om niet langer bang te zijn. Amerikanen kunnen niet simpelweg zeggen: Vertrouw ons. Ze moeten geldige redenen geven die niet louter gebaseerd zijn op vertrouwen. Als Russische angsten in de discussie meer irrationeel overkomen, moeten de deelnemers ondersteunend samenwerken om de psychologische redenen voor deze irrationele angsten bloot te leggen.

(...)

Beleidsmakers van de VS tonen hardnekkig aan dat ze niet in staat zijn om menselijke dynamiek te begrijpen. Hun antwoord aan degenen die een hekel hebben aan overheersing door de VS is altijd meer overheersing door de VS. () Is deze manie voor dominantie gedeeltelijk het resultaat van onhandige sociale vaardigheden die een miljard keer zijn uitvergroot? Wat is er in vredesnaam aan de hand met die mensen die aan de macht zijn?

()

Om verder te gaan met onze overzichtsplaat, voor Poetin moeten we de angst voor moord opnemen, die hij waarschijnlijk voelt. De CIA en haar betaalde buitenlandse agenten zijn immers berucht om hun moorden die ze straffeloos plegen, zoals beschreven in verschillende boeken en artikelen, waaronder _Killing Hope_ van William Blum [9]. De giftige anti-Poetin propaganda in de VS die hem ten onrechte afschildert als zowel wreed als dom, de economische sabotage tegen Rusland door middel van sancties en het afsluiten van _Nord Stream 2_, het afsnijden van geld naar Rusland en zelfs de samenwerking met neonazi's doen allemaal denken aan de propaganda en economische oorlog van de CIA tegen de president van Chili Salvador Allende. Met zijn leugens en economische tactieken hielp de CIA bij het aanwakkeren van rellen, en ook financierde deze de fascistische _Patria y Libertad_-schurken om te helpen bij de staatsgreep van 9/11/1973, waarbij Allende om het leven kwam. _Patria y Libertad_ zorgde ook voor een bloedige nasleep voor tienduizenden Chileense burgers. Leiders in de VS hopen uiteraard op een staatsgreep in Rusland. ()

We moeten ook enkele van de ideen opnemen die Poetin naar voren bracht in zijn toespraak in Mnchen in februari 2007, met inbegrip van Poetins teleurstelling dat de VS en de NAVO-landen hebben nagelaten het nieuw aangepaste _Verdrag inzake de conventionele strijdkrachten in Europa_ te ratificeren. Het oorspronkelijke verdrag van 1987 tussen de Russische president Gorbatsjov en de VS president Reagan werd in 1999 aangepast om het conform de uitbreiding van de NAVO en de ontbinding van het Warschaupact te maken. Echter, alleen Rusland, Oekrane, Wit-Rusland en Kazachstan ondertekenden het nieuwe verdrag.

()

In de toespraak van 2007 sprak Poetin ook over de gevaren van wapenproliferatie, kernwapens, wapens in de ruimte en het hypergebruik van geweld door de Amerikaanse regering. Poetin bood aan dat Rusland mee zou werken aan ontwapening [12], maar in plaats van wederkerigheid werd zijn achtenswaardige toespraak gevolgd door een 15 jaar lange anti-Poetin-campagne [13] en door de voortzetting van het beleid van de VS om wapens te verspreiden, het nucleaire arsenaal nieuw leven in te blazen, voorbereidingen te treffen voor voor wapens in de ruimte, en waarbij de VS voorstander van hypergebruik van geweld is, door VS troepen en private militaire aannemers.

()

_[bezien van de kant van de VS]_

() psychologische redenen voor irrationele angsten, waaronder decennia van propaganda en sociale dynamiek binnen de Amerikaanse cultuur.

()

() Hebben Amerikanen het gevoel dat hun huidige angsten verband houden met de decennialange anti-Sovjet Koude Oorlog-propaganda? (...)

(...)

_[bezien van de kanten van oekraners]_

(...)

Veel publicaties noemen de gewelddadige extreemrechtse vleugel van de Oekraners eenvoudigweg ultranationalisten, en dit is misschien de beste term voor hen, een vorm van extreem nationalisme dat geweld en haat omvat tegen mensen die niet tot hun etniciteit behoren. ()

Met betrekking tot het buitenlands beleid van de VS is het van cruciaal belang om te begrijpen dat Amerikaanse wapens en financiering, opzettelijk of onopzettelijk, helpen om het gedrag van deze gewelddadige Oekraense extremisten te ondersteunen. (...)

()

Met betrekking tot de gevaren van deze groepen in Oekrane leveren verschillende artikelen, vooral het zeer informatieve artikel van Lev Golinkin in _The Nation_, veel bewijs. Mensenrechtengroepen, waaronder Human Rights Watch, Amnesty International en de VN, hebben melding gemaakt van toenemend extreemrechts paramilitair geweld in Oekrane en dit veroordeeld, waaronder aanvallen op marsen voor vrouwenrechten, de LGBTQ-gemeenschap en verschillende aanvallen op de Roma (zigeuners), (...) [18].

(...)

Het lijkt erop dat Amerikaanse beleidsmakers tot het uiterste gaan om neonazisme en andere vormen van extreemrechts geweld te steunen en ook om het bestaan ervan als een belangrijke kracht in Oekrane te ontkennen, een gedrag dat zo eigenaardig is dat het meer aandacht verdient. ()

()

Oekraense angsten voor het leven door aanvallen van gewelddadige rechts-extremisten  zowel voor als na de staatsgreep van 2014  zijn gegronde angsten die aandacht verdienen, niet ontkenning. Tegelijkertijd moeten we, het _Paradigma voor Vrede_-model volgend, dat inhoudt dat we proberen de defensieve en agressieve wortels van geweld aan alle kanten van het conflict te begrijpen en te analyseren, ook nagaan of deze extreemrechtse groepen, waaronder neonazis, vreesden voor hun eigen leven en veiligheid.

()

() Hoe stuitend het voor verschillende mensen ook lijkt om te proberen neonazi's, of Russen, of VS beleidsmakers te begrijpen, het is van cruciaal belang om geen enkele groep uit te sluiten van onze inspanningen om angsten en hoop en de krachten in de samenleving die deze geesten hebben gevormd, te begrijpen.

Hoewel niet alle angsten kunnen worden weggenomen door middel van conflictoplossing en coperatieve onderhandeling, vooral omdat sommige angsten hun oorsprong kunnen vinden in de fysieke en emotionele onzekerheden van de dynamiek in de kindertijd, school- en gemeenschapsdynamiek of persoonlijke biologie, en hoewel perfect begrip en perfecte harmonie onmogelijk zijn, kunnen deze inspanningen, in tegenstelling tot door wapenfabrikanten gesponsorde inspanningen van de goeden om de slechten te doden, ons eigenlijk vooruit helpen in plaats van achteruit.

Bovendien, als sommige Amerikaanse, Oekraense of Russische angsten irrationeler zijn en niet geworteld zijn in actuele bedreigende omstandigheden, maar dieper in de stress, trauma, bedreigingen, frustraties of vervreemding van de kindertijd of de dynamiek van de gemeenschap, in de vervormde informatie ontwikkeld door propaganda, of in de verwrongen mentaliteit die in bepaalde organisatieculturen heerst, kan een dergelijke analyse wijzen op de noodzaak van hervormingen in de prioriteiten van samenlevingen en tradities van menselijke relaties om mensen te helpen groeien en zich te ontwikkelen met veel meer sociale en emotionele zekerheid, zorgzaamheid en vriendschap en met respect voor de waarheid als iets om te na te streven, niet om te verdraaien.


google translate + aanpassingen

voetnoten staan onder het artikel op Countercurrents

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> De giftige anti-Poetin propaganda in de VS die hem ten onrechte afschildert als zowel wreed als dom, de economische sabotage tegen Rusland door middel van sancties en het afsluiten van Nord Stream 2, het afsnijden van geld naar Rusland en zelfs de samenwerking met neonazi's doen allemaal denken aan de propaganda en economische oorlog van de CIA tegen de president van Chili Salvador Allende.



"Ten onrechte"? Probeer jij je af te sluiten voor de realiteit van een oorlog die door Putin is begonnen? Maakt het handelen van de CIA dat Putin gewoon best een toffe gozer is die een rechtvaardige oorlog voert en slachtoffer is van anti-propaganda?



.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> "Ten onrechte"? Probeer jij je af te sluiten voor de realiteit van een oorlog die door Putin is begonnen? Maakt het handelen van de CIA dat Putin gewoon best een toffe gozer is die een rechtvaardige oorlog voert en slachtoffer is van anti-propaganda?


Goed dat je dit leest.

De oekranse nazis en het VS regime zijn de oorlog begonnen.

De oekranse nazis krijgen hun trekken thuis.

De slachtoffers van het VS regime zijn gewoonlijk landen op het zuidelijk halfrond. Nu heeft het te maken met een land met militaire macht.

Als het VS regime de oorlog niet gewild had, had het geen proxy oorlog tegen Rusland moeten voeren.

Als de EU vazal de oorlog niet gewild had, had de EU de VS niet 20 jaar lang zn gang moeten laten gaan in Oekrane, en had de EU de oekranse nazis niet onder het vloerkleed moeten vegen.

Eigen schuld.

Het VS regime zoekt altijd ruzie en veroorzaakt conflicten, die altijd escaleren, omdat het VS regime altijd het tegenovergestelde doet van wat conflictbeheersing vergt.

Oekrane is het meest recente slachtoffer in een lange rij. Het verschil is dat deze keer niet een land in Zuid Amerika, Azi of Afrika de gevolgen draagt, maar Europa. Zou de EU nu zn lesje leren?

De oplossing is eenvoudig: het VS regime, NAVO, Oekrane en de EU moeten

● Donbas / oost Oekrane met rust laten,
● nazis opruimen en het land denazificeren,
● ophouden met het land militariseren,
● Krim met rust laten,
● Oekrane niet in NAVO.

Dit is het beste voor de mensen. Ga maar na. Eigenlijk kan je alle vijf punten in n woord samenvatten: vrede.

Maar de geestelijk gehandicapte oorlogszuchtige politici willen geen vrede.

Als volgende stap voor de oplossing zouden alle landen in de wereld moeten samenwerken om inmenging door het VS regime in hun binnenlandse aangelegenheden te elimineren.

In de VS is _regime change_ nodig.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
DEEL 3 DE WORTELS VAN GEWELD: BEHOEFTES VAN MACHT EN VRIJHEID

HOOFDSTUK 3A

VREES VOOR POLITIEKE INMENGING EN STAATSGREPEN DOOR DE VS, NET ALS DE STAATSGREEP VAN 9/11 TEGEN ALLENDE

Kristin Christman | Countercurrents 28 mei 2022

(6 blz.)

We hebben een manier besproken om geweldloze conflictoplossing te benaderen door het _Paradigma-voor-Vrede_-model toe te passen op de huidige crisis in Oekrane. In ons denkbeeldige overzicht voor de Wortels van Geweld, sommen we aan de linkerkant de zeven categorien van de Wortels van Geweld op. We hebben de eerste categorie, Leven en veiligheid, al onderzocht: hoe bedreigingen voor leven en veiligheid aanleiding geven tot defensief gemotiveerd geweld, en hoe onwettige verlangens om anderen van het leven te beroven agressief gemotiveerd geweld veroorzaken. Bovenaan onze lijst staan de actoren in het externe conflict, waaronder Rusland, de VS, de NAVO en anderen, en de actoren in het interne conflict in Oekrane.

Nu gaan we naar de tweede categorie, Macht en Vrijheid. Hoe drijft het onderwerp macht en vrijheid geweld aan in de huidige crisis? Wordt geweld deels veroorzaakt door sommige naties, groepen of individuen die de behoefte voelen om geweld te gebruiken om hun macht en vrijheid te beschermen die worden bedreigd? Wordt geweld veroorzaakt door sommigen die agressief proberen anderen te beroven van hun legitieme behoefte aan macht en vrijheid? Of denken alle acteurs dat ze defensief handelen?

Laten we eerst kijken naar het grotere, externe conflict tussen de VS en Rusland. In welke mate vrezen Rusland en de VS dat hun macht en vrijheid worden bedreigd door ondemocratische politieke inmenging van elkaar? In dit deel 3A zullen we onderzoeken hoe Rusland zich waarschijnlijk bedreigd voelt door de VS met betrekking tot politieke inmenging, met in het bijzonder aandacht voor staatsgrepen van de VS die door de CIA zijn uitgevoerd.

Volgens een recent boek van Dov H. Levin, een politicoloog aan de Universiteit van Hong Kong, was de regering van de VS in de jaren 1946-2000 de regering die zich het meest bemoeide met buitenlandse nationale verkiezingen, in totaal 81 keer. Het tweede land op de lijst van bemoeienis met verkiezingen in het buitenland was Rusland, met nog niet de helft van dat aantal  36 keer. Het is niet duidelijk uit het artikel of Levin politieke inmenging in zijn telling opnam in de vorm van oorlogen en staatsgrepen van de VS die buitenlandse regeringen omverwierpen en marionettenleiders installeerden. Hij schrijft dat de meest voorkomende manier van bemoeienis is door de financiering van oppositiepartijen.

()

Zijn Poetin en andere Russen, die de geschiedenis van de VS kennen als de grootste inmenger in verkiezingen en aanstichter van staatsgrepen, bang voor politieke inmenging door de VS? De lastercampagne van de VS tegen Poetin begon al 15 jaar geleden. Maar zijn Poetin en Russen bang voor de volgende fases van een staatsgreep: betalingen van de VS aan oppositiepartijen, omkoping van Poetins rivalen die bereid zijn Poetin politiek of fysiek te vernietigen, en een daaropvolgende door de VS bevorderde politieke staatsgreep? Het is zeker mogelijk.

De CIA en het _National Endowment for "Democracy"_ (NED) van het VS ministerie van buitenlandse zaken hebben in meerdere landen over de hele wereld staatsgrepen bevorderd en aangesticht, waaronder in een groot deel van Latijns-Amerika en in landen in Azi en Afrika. Gezien de onderwerpen van schoolcurricula en _mainstream_ medianieuws, zijn de meeste amerikanen zich waarschijnlijk niet bewust van de omvang van de ernstige en illegale inmenging van de VS regering in de interne aangelegenheden van andere landen. Oorlogen van de VS waarbij miljoenen mensen omkwamen in Korea, Vietnam, Cambodja, Angola, Afghanistan, Nicaragua, El Salvador en Guatemala, werden aangericht in naam van de strijd voor vrijheid tegen de USSR.

Staatsgrepen door de VS tegen Mohammad Mossadegh van Iran in 1953, Jacobo rbenz Guzmn van Guatamela in 1954, Patrice Lumumba van Congo in 1961, Rafael Trujillo van de Dominicaanse Republiek in 1961, Carlos Julio Arosemena van Ecuador in 1963 [2], Joao Goulart van Brazili in 1964, Soekarno van Indonesi 1965 [3], Norodam Sihanouk van Cambodja in 1970 (met betrokkenheid van de CIA in ieder geval bij eerdere pogingen tot een staatsgreep) [4], Juan Torres van Bolivia in 1971 [5], Salvador Allende van Chili in 1973 en daarna, evenals bloedbaden, doodseskaders executies, en vaak tientallen jaren van onderdrukkende wreedheid na deze staatsgrepen, werden ook uitgevoerd in naam van de strijd tegen de USSR en het handhaven van vrijheid tegen onderdrukking en wreedheid.

Maar deze extreme gewelddaden door een uit de hand gelopen VS regering hadden eigenlijk niets te maken met het bestrijden van de USSR, niets te maken met het handhaven van vrijheid, en niets te maken met het bestrijden van onderdrukking en wreedheid. Ze waren in plaats daarvan veel meer gerelateerd aan het falen van deze naties en leiders om zich te houden aan wat ik noem de 'vier geboden' van degenen die de buitenlandse politiek van de VS bepalen. () Als je zelf naar deze oorlogen en staatsgrepen kijkt, zul je merken dat schending van een of meer van deze geboden is wat een buitenlandse leider in aanmerking doet komen om uit de macht ontzet te worden of gedood te worden door de regering van de VS:

*Eerste gebod*: _Gij zult winst van VS bedrijven in het buitenland niet belemmeren._

*Tweede gebod*: _Gij zult de armen geen hulp van betekenis geven of behoorlijke hoeveelheden vruchtbaar land aan de landlozen geven._

*Derde gebod*: _Gij zult geen vijanden zijn van onze vrienden, of vrienden van onze vijanden._

*Vierde gebod*: _Gij zult Amerikaanse militaire bases en wapens niet afwijzen._

In zijn werk _Freeing the World to Death_ somt wijlen William Blum, een van mijn favoriete auteurs, gevallen op in de 60 jaar van 1945 tot 2004 van de regering van de VS die een buitenlandse regering omver wierp of probeerde omver te werpen, hetzij door een invasie, proxy-oorlog of staatsgreep. Blum noemt 52 gevallen in die lijst, gemiddeld bijna n per jaar [6]. Degenen die de buitenlandse politiek van de VS bepalen hebben er sinds 2004 nog verscheidene uitgevoerd.

Hoewel het essentieel is om over de enorme hoeveelheid staatsgrepen door de VS in het buitenland te lezen, is het ook belangrijk om de details van deze staatsgrepen te onderzoeken om een volledig beeld te krijgen van de grootschalige, diepgaande programma's van de VS om buitenlandse leiders omver te werpen en te vernietigen. Als je de geschiedenis van de staatsgrepen en hun details niet kent, ben je kwetsbaarder voor VS propaganda omdat je het huidige patroon tegen Poetin minder snel herkent als een patroon dat we eerder hebben gezien. Daarom zal ik in detail ingaan op een van de vele door de VS ontworpen staatsgrepen.

[De staatsgreep in Chili in 1973 wordt nu beschreven]

(...)

De Chileense economie stortte in, maar niet door het socialisme. De economie stortte in omdat de economie van Chili zo afhankelijk was geworden van de Verenigde Staten dat Chili nu kwetsbaar was voor de Verenigde Staten  een situatie die moet worden opgevat als een wereldwijde waarschuwing voor de immense gevaren van globalisering en economische onderlinge afhankelijkheid voor zowel politieke soevereiniteit als democratie . Naar mijn mening zijn naties veel veiliger als ze niet economisch afhankelijk zijn van de VS of door de VS aangedreven internationale kredietinstellingen.

() 

Is dit wat Rusland te wachten staat?

De staatsgreep tegen Allende was geen uitzondering. Het was een typerend geval en dat blijft het. Het patroon van sabotage door de VS van buitenlandse leiders om duistere motieven zet zich voort.

()

Natuurlijk was Kissinger, net als iedereen die tot de buitenlands politiek wordt toegelaten, ook een oude vriend van de familie Rockefeller, die persoonlijke economische belangen had in Latijns-Amerika en de _Business Group of Latin America_ had opgericht om degenen die de buitenlandse politiek van de VS bepalen over Latijns-Amerika te adviseren, alsof bedrijven zelfs het recht hebben om hen te adviseren.

Het behoren tot een sociale kring die boven alles winst nastreeft, kan een manier zijn om de morele grenzen ernstig te verleggen en mededogen voor anderen te overschaduwen, zelfs als men zichzelf als nobel en goed beschouwt [18]. Maar het is die op winst gerichte, op controle gerichte, gesoleerde sociale kring die voor altijd aan de macht is gebleven in de VS en die nog veel meer schade dreigt aan te richten.

()

Een onderzoek naar wie de VS omver werpt en wie niet, bewijst dat beleidsmakers van de VS autoritaire leiders routinematig accepteren en financieren zolang ze zich aan de regels houden  de vier geboden  en de belangen van beleidsmakers van de VS dienen. Alleen wanneer dergelijke leiders zich onafhankelijk van de Vier Geboden willen gedragen, besluiten VS beleidsmakers plotseling dat het autoritarisme van de leider nu iets is om over te klagen en te gebruiken als voorwendsel voor een staatsgreep of invasie. Met andere woorden, autoritarisme zelf is nooit de echte reden waarom een VS beleidsmaker een buitenlandse leider afkeurt.

In feite biedt buitenlands autoritarisme vaak een manier voor VS beleidsmakers om te krijgen wat ze willen van andere landen, want geen enkele buitenlandse bevolking zou uit eigen beweging de Vier Geboden willen naleven.

Tegelijkertijd zorgt een soort zacht autoritarisme binnen de VS  waarbij alternatieve, geweldloze opvattingen over buitenlandse politiek absoluut worden afgesloten, het absolute gebrek aan stem dat we hebben om te bepalen of onze belastingdollars al dan niet worden besteed aan oorlogen, wapens en buitenlandse subversieve operaties door de CIA en NED, en de Orwelliaanse propaganda om te proberen amerikanen gedwee te houden  voor een constante aanvoer van belastingdollars en amerikaanse volgzaamheid. De eerste slachtoffers van CIA- en NED-propagandacampagnes waren misschien wel de amerikanen zelf.

Zoals we weten van bijna alle andere CIA- en NED-staatsgrepen, met een of twee uitzonderingen zoals de staatsgreep van Rafael Trujillo in 1961, gaan ze nooit om het bevrijden van mensen of het behouden van vrijheid, het gaat nooit om het redden van mensen van marteling en brutaliteit: ze gaan bijna altijd over het tegenovergestelde.

Ze gaan over het aan de macht brengen van marionetten als leiders, die bepaalde sociale en zakelijke kringen in de VS de zaken geven die ze in het buitenland willen en toegang geven tot hulpbronnen, markten en winsten  allemaal ten koste van de welvaart van hun eigen mensen, en dat allemaal met de eindeloze vestiging van meer VS/NAVO-militaire bases, omdat 800 militaire bases van de VS over de hele wereld gewoon niet genoeg is. 

Het is een gewelddadige, kleptocratische praktijk: zuurverdiende VS belastingdollars tot prooi maken om vervolgens buitenlandse landen tot prooi te maken door gewelddadige, onrechtvaardige operaties in het buitenland te financieren, om de portemonnee van bepaalde sociale en zakelijke kringen in de VS te spekken.

() 

Rusland heeft het volste recht om zijn verdediging op te voeren, want degenen die de buitenlandse politiek van de VS bepalen zijn er volledig toe in staat om een ander land te vernietigen terwijl ze zich in eigen land onschuldig en nobel voordoen. Dat zien we keer op keer. Zelfs de reden waarom Nixon werd afgezet, had uiteindelijk niets te maken met zijn illegale gedrag jegens Chili. Wij amerikanen horen alleen ontstemd te zijn over de binnenlandse misdaad van Watergate, niet over door de VS gefinancierde en door de VS georkestreerde slachtingen in het buitenland. Amerikanen horen daar nooit vragen over te stellen of zich daar ongerust over te maken.

De huidige lastercampagne tegen Poetin is buitengewoon verontrustend omdat deze suggereert dat beleidsmakers van de VS hard op weg zijn om een staatsgreep of een andere achterbakse manoeuvre te lanceren om Poetin uit de weg te ruimen.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
HOOFDSTUK 3B

PNACS AMERICAN EMPIRE: AGRESSIEVE VERLANGENS NAAR MACHT EN VRIJHEID

Kristin Christman | Countercurrents 29 mei 2022

(9 blz.)


We horen constant in de reguliere media dat de Russische president Vladimir Poetin hunkert naar verovering en een heropleving van het Russische rijk. Je kunt bijna een gemene Russische lach horen!

Maar is het bij beleidsmakers en mediamakers van de VS opgekomen dat ze zich misschien schuldig maken aan psychologische projectie? Met andere woorden, ze zien hun eigen verlangens naar een imperium in Poetin, in plaats van in zichzelf, omdat het te moeilijk voor hen is om de waarheid aan te nemen dat hun eigen doelen een voortzetting en uitbreiding van het Amerikaanse imperium zijn? Of ze liegen gewoon dat ze scheel zien om te proberen de wereld te misleiden over wie zich schuldig maakt aan hunkeren naar en het opbouwen van een imperium. Het zijn tenslotte de VS die 800 militaire bases over de hele wereld hebben, niet Poetin.

Zoals William Blum schrijft in zijn hoofdstuk over _American Empire_ in _Killing Hope_:

Na het bombardement op Irak in 1991 kwamen de VS terecht in militaire bases in Saoedi-Arabi, Koeweit, Bahrein, Qatar, Oman en de Verenigde Arabische Emiraten.

Na het bombardement op Joegoslavi in 1999 kwamen de VS terecht met militaire bases in Kosovo, Albani, Bulgarije, Macedoni, Hongarije, Bosni en Kroati.

Na het bombardement op Afghanistan in 2001-2, kwamen de VS terecht in militaire bases in Afghanistan, Pakistan, Kazachstan, Oezbekistan, Tadzjikistan, Kirgizi, Georgi, Jemen en Djibouti.

En dat is de manier waarop het imperium groeit: duizend bases en andere militaire installaties in elke uithoek van de wereld, klaar om gemobiliseerd te worden om elke bedreiging voor de imperiale heerschappij, echt of denkbeeldig, neer te slaan.

Blums hoofdstuk beschrijft niet alleen _American Empire_ in de fysieke vorm van de enorme hoeveelheid van deze militaire bases wereldwijd, maar bevat ook talloze citaten uit het Witte Huis en het Pentagon in memoranda, en presentaties voor de _Council on Foreign Relations_ waaruit de psychologische vastberadenheid van beleidsmakers blijkt om de Amerikaanse overheersing van de wereld te handhaven en uit te breiden, in alle vormen, inclusief dominantie over informatie en overheersing in de ruimte en met een speciale nadruk op preventieve actie en het tonen van "brute macht van de VS over de hele wereld", zelfs als er geen veiligheidsbedreigingen zijn [1].

Op basis van wat ik weet van de woorden van Poetin en zijn acties in Georgi, Krim, Syri en Oekrane, heb ik geen enkele aanwijzing gezien dat hij op zoek is naar verovering of imperium. Hij houdt echter wel voet bij stuk tegen de uitbreiding van het VS imperium in Ruslands biotoop. Voor degenen die door een bevooroordeelde bril zien en Rusland als kwaadaardig zien, komt Russische zelfverdediging automatisch over als agressie.

Zoals we in een ander deel van dit essay over macht en vrijheid zullen bespreken, worden Poetins essay uit 2021 en de toespraak in Mnchen in 2007 beide valselijk beschuldigd van het onthullen van zijn krijgshaftigheid en verlangens van _conquistador_.
Deze beschuldigingen zijn niet alleen vals, maar het essay en de toespraak komen ook niet in de buurt van de uitbundige krijgshaftigheid, hegemonische doelen en schaamteloze opwinding over verovering door de VS en een "_Pax Americana_", zoals onthuld in het document geschreven door het _Project for the New American Century_ (PNAC): _Rebuilding Americas Defenses: Strategy, forces and resources for a new century_. Het werd geschreven in september 2000, een jaar voor 9/11, en 9/11 was als was in de handen van deze dromers-van-dominantie, die het gebruikten als voorwendsel om meedogenloos hun doelen naar voren te schuiven. Dit document was op zijn beurt een verdere ontwikkeling van de beruchte _Defense Planning Guide_ uit 1992, geschreven door Scooter Libby, Paul Wolfowitz en Zalmay Khalilzad [2].

(...)

() Hier zijn enkele citaten uit het document van PNAC:

"Als Amerika dit nieuwe tijdperk niet vormgeeft, kunnen we er zeker van zijn dat anderen het voor ons zullen vormgeven  op een manier die noch onze belangen bevordert, noch onze idealen weerspiegelt." [3]

Deze houding van "vorm ze voordat ze ons vormen" is niet noodzakelijkerwijs een betrouwbare indicator van feitelijke omstandigheden en waarheid. Het is waarschijnlijker een indicator van een psychologische toestand, een gewoonte om de wereld te bekijken met een verwrongen perspectief op basis van de beperkingen en contouren van de eigen psyche.

(...)

PNAC beweert:

Op dit moment hebben de VS geen rivaal in de wereld. De grootse strategie van Amerika moet erop gericht zijn deze voordelige positie zo ver mogelijk in de toekomst te behouden en uit te breiden. Er zijn echter potentieel machtige staten die ontevreden zijn over de huidige situatie en die, indien mogelijk, graag willen veranderen in richtingen die de relatief vreedzame, welvarende en vrije toestand waarin de wereld zich vandaag de dag bevindt, in gevaar brengen. Tot nu toe werden ze hiervan weerhouden door het vermogen en de wereldwijde aanwezigheid van Amerikaanse militaire macht. Maar naarmate die macht relatief en absoluut afneemt, zullen de gelukkige omstandigheden die daaruit voortvloeien onvermijdelijk worden ondermijnd. [4]

Merk op dat bijna elke zin in dat citaat een aanname is, geen feit. Waarom zou bijvoorbeeld een verandering door een ander land noodzakelijkerwijs een wending ten kwade betekenen? Waarom zullen gelukkige omstandigheden worden ondermijnd naarmate de macht van de VS afneemt? Wiens gelukkige omstandigheden? ()

En waarom krijgt de militaire macht van de VS de eer voor de "relatief vreedzame" omstandigheden waarin de wereld zich vandaag bevindt, in plaats van de schuld te krijgen voor al het geweld en de wanhoop waarin een groot deel van de wereld is ondergedompeld? Waarom geven we het leger en de oorlog niet de schuld van alle gebroken en uitgewiste gezinnen, de vluchtelingencrisis en de verschrikkelijke armoede veroorzaakt door oorlog en belastingen om het leger en de wapenindustrie te ondersteunen?

()

PNAC legt uit:

"De echte prijs van het niet voldoen aan onze defensie-eisen zal een verminderde capaciteit zijn voor Amerikaans mondiaal leiderschap en, uiteindelijk, het verlies van een wereldwijde veiligheidsorde die op unieke wijze vriendelijk is voor Amerikaanse principes en welvaart." [7]

Welvaart? Zijn deze auteurs zich niet bewust van de Amerikaanse armoede, milieurampen, onderbezette ziekenhuizen en moeite om verwarmingsrekeningen en overvloedige gezondheids-zorgkosten te betalen die niet door verzekering worden gedekt? Zijn ze zich niet bewust van de armoede in tijd die wordt veroorzaakt door mensen die meerdere banen moeten hebben, door gezinnen waar beide ouders voltijds en deeltijds moeten werken, of ze willen of niet, om rond te komen? Het lijkt mij dat Amerikanen veel belastinggeld verliezen door de door de regering van de VS gesubsidieerde wapenindustrie en door de VS geleide oorlogen te ondersteunen.

En waarom zouden we ons geen zorgen maken over de armoede in andere landen? Waarom hoort de wereldwijde veiligheidsorde op unieke wijze vriendelijk te zijn voor de welvaart van die Amerikanen die al welvarend zijn? () Het document van PNAC lijkt een opmerkelijke mate van egocentrische gierigheid en hebzucht naar rijkdom, territorium en controle te bevatten.

Het meest in het oog springende, zelfs opzienbarende kenmerk van het rapport van PNAC is de preoccupatie met werelddominantie. Het verlangen van PNAC naar dominantie lijkt voort te komen uit een motivatie die veel verder gaat dan een defensieve angst om gedomineerd te worden. Door het hele document heen wordt zo kwistig gestrooid met de woorden voorrang, dominantie en superioriteit dat het thema dominantie serieus een ongezonde obsessie lijkt te zijn.

()

PNAC lijkt inmenging door de VS in zoveel mogelijk landen aan te bevelen. PNAC schrijft: Het is belangrijk dat de NAVO niet wordt vervangen door de Europese Unie, waardoor de Verenigde Staten geen stem meer zouden hebben in Europese veiligheidsaangelegenheden [9]. Geen stem? Moet de VS een stem hebben? Zijn dat geen aparte naties? Als Amerikanen niet eens een stem hebben in het buitenlands beleid van de VS, waarom zouden beleidsmakers van de VS dan een stem moeten hebben in Europese veiligheidsaangelegenheden?

PNAC schrijft ook dat er meer regionale cordinatie is en mogelijke ontwikkelingen naar een alliantie tussen landen van Zuidoost-Azi door inspanningen van het _Asian Regional Forum_. PNAC stelt dat deze cordinatie moet worden versterkt met de VS als kern [10].

()

Op de meest egocentrische manier die mogelijk is, gelooft PNAC dat de veiligheid van de hele wereld in overeenstemming moet zijn met de belangen van de VS, dat wil zeggen de belangen van bepaalde sociale en zakelijke kringen van de elite, en schrijft: vandaag is het de taak om een internationale veiligheidsomgeving te behouden die bevorderlijk is voor de Amerikaanse belangen en idealen . . . en om de Amerikaanse superioriteit te behouden".

----------


## Olive Yao

.
PNAC moet zich realiseren dat mensen zich natuurlijk tegen overheersing door de VS zullen verzetten, maar in plaats van dergelijke verzet te erkennen als een indicator dat wereldwijde overheersing door de VS een slecht idee is, spoort PNAC ons aan om nog harder te vechten om anderen onder controle te houden. Dergelijk gedrag van de VS zal natuurlijk alleen maar het aantal mensen vergroten dat de VS verafschuwt en probeert te vechten tegen de VS, die niets meer is geworden dan een losgeslagen _Evil Empire_ dat een kloon produceert.

(...)

PNAC beweert: De Verenigde Staten moeten voldoende troepen behouden die in staat zijn om snel meerdere gelijktijdige grootschalige oorlogen in te zetten en te winnen, en ook om te kunnen reageren op onverwachte onvoorziene gebeurtenissen in regio's waar ze geen troepen in locale bases hebben. Wetende dat de politiek van overheersing van de VS zal leiden tot wijdverspreide haatdragende terugslag, beweert PNAC dat alles minder dan een duidelijke twee-oorlogencapaciteit dreigt terug te gaan in een geen-oorlogsstrategie [12]. Alsof geen oorlog hebben zo erg zou zijn.

()

En het is niet alleen over land op aarde dat PNAC de Amerikaanse overheersening nastreeft. Het document vertoont een honger naar bezit dat zich steeds verder uitstrekt: om Amerika's controle over de ruimte te verzekeren [14]. In 1967 ondertekenden Groot-Brittanni, de USSR en de VS een verdrag over het gebruik van de ruimte dat overeenstemde met de principes die in 1963 door de Algemene Vergadering waren uiteengezet: De ruimte zou worden gebruikt ten bate van iedereen en geen natie zou aanspraak hebben op enig deel ervan [15]. Maar, zoals de Oorspronkelijke Voken van de Amerikas en verschillende anderen hebben geleerd, houdt de regering van de VS zich niet aan zijn verdragen. In plaats hiervan noemt PNAC als doel: "CONTROLEER DE NIEUWE 'INTERNATIONALE COMMONS' VAN RUIMTE EN 'CYBERSPACE', en maak de weg vrij voor de oprichting van een nieuwe militaire dienst  US Space Forces  met de missie om ruimte onder controle te hebben" [16].

PNAC toont een talent voor tegenspraak en noemt de ruimte een internationale gemeenschappelijke zaak [commons] en schrijft in n adem over de noodzaak voor de VS om deze commons te controleren.

()

Als we een stap terug doen, wordt het duidelijk dat het voortdurende gepraat van PNAC over superioriteit en het vestigen van controle door de VS over wereldwijde veiligheid een indicator is, niet van een doordacht, effectief plan, maar van een mentaliteit die vierkant vastzit aan bepaalde psychologische patronen, inclusief de politieke lenzen. beschreven door Eduard Spranger en besproken in Gordon Allport's _The Nature of Prejudice_. Individuen die het leven door een politieke lens zien, in tegenstelling tot de andere lenzen die Spranger beschrijft, zien het leven en menselijke relaties voortdurend in termen van overheersing, superioriteit en minderwaardigheid [19].

Ik denk ook dat de mentaliteit van PNAC indicatief is voor OCS  obsessief-compulsieve stoornis  die geworteld is in een essentile angst voor onzekerheid, een angst die nooit weggaat maar die al deze disfunctionele, obsessieve, compulsieve rituelen uitlokt  in dit geval de gevaarlijke rituelen van wapenproductie en militarisme  als ijdele pogingen om onzekerheid te verminderen en zich psychologisch veilig te voelen.

()

Naast zijn ongezonde vooringenomenheid met overheersing, is een van PNAC's belangrijkste tekortkomingen in het denken dit: in plaats van angst voor overheersing bij anderen te voorkomen, wil PNAC anderen domineren ondanks hun angsten en vervolgens reageren op hun angsten door ze nog meer te domineren om ervoor te zorgen hun angst niet verandert in weerstand.
Het is een extreem krachtige benadering en een respectloze houding ten opzichte van andere mensen. () Het geeft blijk van een ongelukkige mate van onwetendheid over de dynamiek van menselijke relaties, en het vertoont een onvolgroeid vermogen tot dergelijke relaties. Dit verminderde vermogen houdt waarschijnlijk grotendeels verband met deze politieke lens om het leven mee te zien, en het kan verband houden met de gezinsdynamiek in de kindertijd. ()

Helaas, omdat degenen met de politieke lens degenen zijn die het meest op overheersing uit zijn, zullen ze ook eerder hun mede-Amerikanen domineren en de buitenlands politiek leiden. Om te voorkomen dat dit blijft gebeuren, moeten we handelen vanuit het besef dat hoewel degenen die de wereld door Sprangers politieke bril bekijken een bijdrage kunnen leveren aan de discussie over buitenlandse politiek, zij op geen enkele manier aan het roer mogen staan, want hun visie is zeer vertekend en zal naar alle waarschijnlijkheid leiden tot auto-ongeluk na auto-ongeluk.

() 

Hoe is het mogelijk dat, gezien de invloed van PNAC op de buitenlandse politiek van de VS, de angsten van degenen die de buitenlandse politiek van de VS bepalen met betrekking tot macht en vrijheid kunnen worden beschouwd als defensieve wortels van geweld? Dit zijn agressieve wortels van geweld. De filosofie vorm ze voordat ze ons vormen is een recept voor preventieve, dreigende actie. Het is dan ook niet verrassend dat PNAC streeft naar voortdurende en groeiende superioriteit over de hele wereld. PNACs doelen moeten zeker bedreigend zijn voor zoveel andere landen van de wereld, waaronder Rusland.

Nogmaals, hoewel ik persoonlijk erg boos ben op deze mensen omdat ze pleiten voor beleid dat zoveel vernietiging en wanhoop heeft gebracht voor zo'n groot deel van de planeet, is het belangrijk om oprecht te proberen hun denken tijdelijk te begrijpen in een coperatieve dialoog. Hoewel dit soort mensen absoluut niet thuishoren achter het stuur van het buitenlands beleid, waar ze nu zitten, moeten we zien waar hun angsten vandaan komen en eventuele geldige grieven in hun opvattingen vinden. Of de mensen op wie we boos zijn nu Russen, neonazi's of VS beleidsmakers zijn, we moeten proberen hun angsten te begrijpen, zoals zij die zien. Want alleen dan kunnen we proberen zowel de rationele als de irrationele angsten op een rechtvaardige en geweldloze manier aan te pakken. Met name, hoe heeft onze cultuur bijgedragen aan het ontstaan bij sommige Amerikanen van irrationele angsten en een dorst naar veiligheid, geworteld in fysieke intimidatie van anderen?

()

Idealiter zouden we in dialoog niet-gewelddadige, niet-bedreigende manieren kunnen vinden waarmee de VS had kunnen helpen de situatie te verbeteren, zodat het Russische leger niet de behoefte zou hebben gevoeld om in te grijpen. De bedoeling is niet om Rusland te intimideren om binnen zijn grenzen te blijven, de bedoeling is om de omstandigheden te veranderen zodat Rusland niet langer een belangrijke behoefte voelt om een militaire operatie te starten omdat de situatie rechtvaardig en humaan is opgelost. Dit zou de benadering moeten zijn voor alle zogenaamde vijanden. Met betrekking tot 9/11 mag de benadering van de VS niet zijn om terroristen te intimideren om niet te terroriseren. De benadering zou moeten zijn om zich te richten op de legitieme grieven van terroristen, zodat ze niet langer de behoefte voelen om te terroriseren.

Hopelijk kunnen we tot een overeenstemming komen die oplossingen verschuift van gewelddadig naar niet-gewelddadig, van gebruik van kracht naar logisch, van egocentrisch naar coperatief, (). 

En hopelijk kunnen we iets doen aan de menselijke dynamiek, gewoonten en prioriteiten binnen de cultuur en subculturen van de VS, met name de subcultuur waarin de buitenlandse politiek van de VS bepaald wordt, die irrationele angsten creren en die Amerikanen ertoe aanzetten zo wanhopig te geloven in de noodzaak om zichzelf te beschermen door middel van fysieke vijandigheid en overheersing.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
HOOFDSTUK 3C

NATIONAL ENDOWMENT FOR DEMOCRACY: EEN TWEEDE CIA

Kristin Christman | Countercurrents 30 mei 2022

(7 blz.)


Hoofdstuk 3C gaat over NED. 

Het hoofdstuk geeft o. a. informatie weer uit:

China ministerie van buza  Fact Sheet on NED

vertaling in nederlands

William Blum   Freeing the world to death

William Blum  Rogue State

Doug Stokes  Americas other war, Terrorising Colombia



We hebben de bedreigingen voor macht en vrijheid beschreven die de huidige crisis in Oekrane veroorzaken, met name bedreigingen van buitenlandse politieke inmenging. Bij de bespreking van het externe conflict tussen de VS en Rusland richtte het eerdere essay, deel 3A, zich op de politieke inmenging van de CIA. Maar het is ook van cruciaal belang om het gedrag van de _National Endowment for "Democracy"_ (NED) en de soorten buitenlandse politieke inmenging waarbij het naar verluidt routinematig betrokken is, te bespreken.

William Blum, een voormalig functionaris van Buitenlandse Zaken die zijn functie opgaf uit tegenstand tegen de VS oorlog in Vietnam, heeft enkele decennia lang onderzoek gedaan naar buitenlandse interventies van de VS. Zijn bedoeling was om een tijdschriftartikel te schrijven, maar hoe meer hij ontdekte, hoe meer hij besefte dat het materiaal van boeklengte was. Hij schrijft: Mijn regering, ontdekte ik, is met gemak de interventiekoning van de hele geschiedenis, een serie-intervenint. Er was nauwelijks een plek in de bekende wereld waar de CIA, het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken en/of het Amerikaanse leger hun vuile werk niet hadden gedaan [1].

(...)

NED werd opgericht in 1983 ()

NED heeft vier kerninstituten, het _National Democratic Institute_ (NDI), het _International Republican Institute_ (IRI), het _American Center for International Labour Solidarity_ en het _Center for International Private Enterprise_, die NED gebruikt om te infiltreren in buitenlandse politieke organisaties, arbeidsorganisaties en organisaties in zakenwereld, om het brein te zijn achter separatistische rellen, kleurrevoluties, politieke crises, leugens en geruchten, en infiltratie over de hele wereld, met een steeds groeiende lijst van kwaden  [3].

(...)

Het is ongelooflijk dat voormalige Amerikaanse presidenten zo gerespecteerd en vertrouwd worden dat we aannemen dat ze  bij hun massaal dodelijke acties in Nicaragua, El Salvador, Guatemala, Panama, Hati, Venezuela, Afghanistan, Irak, Pakistan, Somali, Jemen en daarbuiten, en bij hun bevorderen van gewelddadige activiteiten van de CIA en de NED in het buitenland  eigenlijk bezeig waren met het bevorderen van democratie en mensenrechten in het buitenland.
Blijkbaar, in Amerikaanse Orwelliaanse dubbelspraak, was het doden van meer dan 800.000 in het Midden-Oosten in de Amerikaanse War on Terror allemaal onderdeel van het bevorderen van mensenrechten.

(...)

Zoals we zullen zien, is er geen duidelijk bewijs in het materiaal dat ik ben tegengekomen dat de NED daadwerkelijk betrokken is bij het bevorderen van democratie, of, als dat wel zo is, is er geen duidelijk bewijs in dat materiaal dat zijn inspanningen om democratie te bevorderen niet worden tenietgedaan door NEDs pogingen om het te dwarsbomen. Het bewijs dat ik heb gezien ondersteunt zelfs het idee dat NED democratie in feite dwarsboomt. Amerikaanse groepsdenkers die graag op de joelende kar klimmen om iemand te haten, of het nu Trump of Poetin is, moeten leren dat die kar vol joelende mensen waarschijnlijk is georganiseerd om manipulatieve redenen door mensen die hun eigen bijbedoelingen hebben. Alleen dat Trump en Poetin NED niet leuk vonden, wil nog niet zeggen dat NED goed is. Hetzelfde geldt voor de NAVO.

Veel Amerikanen die de wereldwijde snode rol van NED al uit verschillende andere bronnen hebben ontdekt, zouden het van harte eens zijn met deze openingswoorden in een rapport van 7 mei 2022 van het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken van de Volksrepubliek China:

De Verenigde Staten gebruiken democratie al lang als instrument en wapen om democratie te ondermijnen in naam van democratie, om verdeeldheid en confrontatie aan te wakkeren, en om zich te mengen in de internationale aangelegenheden van andere landen, met catastrofale gevolgen. NED heeft wettige regeringen ondermijnd en pro-Amerikaanse marionettenkrachten over de hele wereld gecultiveerd onder het voorwendsel van het bevorderen van democratie. Zijn schandelijke staat van dienst heeft geleid tot grote onvrede in de internationale gemeenschap" [5]. ()

NED bevordert zogenaamd democratie, maar volgens William Blum in _Rogue State_ bevordert NED eigenlijk vrijemarkteconomien en buitenlandse investeringen van de VS  ironisch genoeg ten koste van zowel democratie in de VS als in het buitenland  door belastingdollars van de VS te gebruiken om rechtse groepen tegen links groepen te steunen, door het verstrekken van fondsen, technische expertise, training, educatief materiaal, computers, kopieerapparaten, auto's etc. aan rechtse politieke groeperingen, maatschappelijke organisaties, vakbonden, studentengroepen, uitgevers van boeken en buitenlandse media. Het resultaat van de activiteiten van NED is de destabilisatie van lasnden die in veel gevallen al vrije en eerlijke verkiezingen hadden [6].

(...)

Daarom bevordert NED niet alleen een bepaald economisch systeem tegen de wil van de buitenlandse bevolking in, maar hoewel ik hier geen alomvattend bewijs voor heb, lijkt het op basis van de resultaten van hun werk, dat hun motivatie is om met name [de macht van investeerders en zakenlieden] te bevorderen om winst te te onttrekken aan buitenlandse hulpbronnen, arbeid en markten, zelfs als dat betekent dat buitenlanders minder in staat zijn om zelf deel te nemen aan de vrijemarkteconomie.

De geschiedenis toont aan dat de VS regering probeert rechtse regeringen te stabiliseren en linkse regeringen te destabiliseren. ()

()

Wanneer NED op het toneel verschijnt, lijkt vrijheid een sprongetje te maken, omdat beleidsmakers van de VS leiders in het buitenland willen die ze kunnen controleren. Het rapport van China somt talrijke staatsgrepen en revoluties op waarbij de NED betrokken was met het gebruik van zware propaganda, karaktermoord en de financiering en training van oppositiegroepen, (...)

_[voorbeelden uit Fact Sheet on NED]_

()

Volgens het rapport van China bemoeide NED zich, net als de CIA, ook met verscheidene buitenlandse verkiezingen, veroorzaakte NED protesten en financierde NED oppositie- en mediagroepen, (...)

_[voorbeelden uit Fact Sheet NED en William Blum]_

()

En houd er rekening mee dat de "steun" van een door de VS gesteunde staatsgreep meestal veel meer inhoudt dan een telefoontje of een handdruk. Het betekent geld, wapens, propaganda, steekpenningen, intriges, loonlijsten, destabilisatieoperaties, economische sabotage, opjutters van meutes en militaire ruggesteun.

()

Eva Golinger, een venezolaans-amerikaanse advocaat en journalist die Chvez krachtig steunde, schrijft dat het _US Agency for International Development_ en NED jaarlijks miljoenen naar politieke groeperingen sluisden die zich verzetten tegen en leidden tot de politieke ondergang van Ecuador's president Rafael Correa, een zeer populaire leider die hard gewerkt had om armoede terug te dringen en die ook weigerde de pacht te verlengen om de VS in staat te stellen een militaire basis in Ecuador te behouden, ()

Golinger stelt ook dat Honduras het slachtoffer was van een staatsgreep gesteund door de regering-Obama die president Manuel Zelaya in 2009 uit de macht dwong. Honduras lijdt sindsdien onder het verlies van zijn democratie en de aanwezigheid van enorme mensenrechtenschendingen [14].

Zoals Al Jazeera meldt, hielp NED ook anti-Morsi-aanhangers om Mohammed Morsi op te ruimen, de allereerste democratisch gekozen president van Egypte [15], door enorme bedragen aan VS belastinggeld te betalen aan oppositiepartijen en rijke tegenstanders, en door protesten aan te moedigen. Nu steunen VS beleidsmakers al-Sisi, die de anti-Morsi staatsgreep van 2013 leidde, en van wie wordt gezegd dat hij op het gebied van mensenrechten nog erger is dan Egyptes meedogenloze Hosni Mubarak  zoals Mubarak op steroden. Al-Sisi heeft honderden Egyptenaren laten doden en tienduizenden politieke gevangenen laten opsluiten [16]. Maar je ziet geen krantenkoppen in de VS die hatelijk zijn jegens al-Sisi en hem een moordenaar noemen.

Dergelijke inmenging in de interne politiek van buitenlandse naties is natuurlijk onwettig en schendt het internationale recht en de wetten van buitenlandse naties, zo niet wetgeving van de VS zelf. Hoe is het mogelijk dat ons belastinggeld dit mag financieren? Als NED onder toezicht van het Congres staat, waarom treedt het Congres dan niet op om de wet te handhaven en NED te ontmantelen wegens crimineel gedrag?

Blums _Freeing the World to Death_ beschrijft NED activiteiten in Oost Europa:

_[overzicht]_

● De standaardwerkwijze in een bepaald land is om teams van specialisten te sturen
- VS overheidsinstanties,
- niet-gouvernementele organisaties (NGO's),
- Amerikaanse vakbonden,
- of particuliere organisaties die worden gefinancierd door Amerikaanse bedrijven en stichtingen.

● Vooropstaande voorbeelden zijn het _National Endowment for Democracy_ (NED), het _Agency for International Development_ (AID) en de _Open Society_-organisaties van George Soros, Amerikaans staatsburger en miljardair.

● Ze houden conferenties en cursussen, delen stapels opstellen, handleidingen en cd's uit, en financieren nieuwe ngo's, kranten en andere media.

● allemaal om overheidsmedewerkers en andere geselecteerde delen van de bevolking voor te lichten over de voordelen en geneugten van het privatiseren en dereguleren van de economie, hen te leren hoe ze een kapitalistische samenleving moeten leiden, en hoe ze het land kunnen hervormen zodat het aantrekkelijk is voor buitenlandse investeerders [17].

Nogmaals, merk op dat deze pro-democratische instellingen helemaal niet pro-democratisch zijn. Ze zijn pro-kapitalisme en specifiek pro-privatisering en pro-VS investeringen in het buitenland. Ze verwarren een economisch systeem met een politiek systeem. ()

Als je eenmaal leest over de staatsgrepen die door de CIA en NED zijn gefinancierd en veroorzaakt in artikelen en boeken zoals Blum's _Killing Hope_ en James Cockcroft's _Latin America_, begin je het patroon te zien. In feite heeft de huidige crisis veel parallellen met de pre-coup-fasen van CIA- en NED-operaties, met name de propaganda, de leugens, de economische en financile sabotage van Rusland en de hebzuchtige belangen van Amerikaanse zakenlieden in Rusland en Europa. Deze hele crisis is meer dan waarschijnlijk een ander geval van de Amerikaanse regering die vecht om de controle veilig te stellen  niet alleen over Oekrane  maar ook over Rusland, om hen te dwingen zich te conformeren aan de Vier Geboden.

Ik herhaal ze hier:

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*Eerste gebod*: _Gij zult winst van VS bedrijven in het buitenland niet belemmeren._

*Tweede gebod*: _Gij zult de armen geen hulp van betekenis geven of behoorlijke hoeveelheden vruchtbaar land aan de landlozen geven._

*Derde gebod*: _Gij zult geen vijanden zijn van onze vrienden, of vrienden van onze vijanden._

*Vierde gebod*: _Gij zult Amerikaanse militaire bases en wapens niet afwijzen._


_[Fact Sheet on NED, over NED in Rusland]_

() In juli 2015 werd NED door Rusland tot "ongewenste organisatie" verklaard. Russische functionarissen meldden dat NED "deelnam aan werkzaamheden om verkiezingsuitslagen voor onwettig te verklaren, om politieke actie te organiseren met als doel het overheidsbeleid te benvloeden en om dienst in het Russische leger in diskrediet te brengen". ()

(...)

Hebzuchtige oligarchen die rivalen zijn van Poetin, oligarchen die boos zijn omdat Poetin de ergste gevallen van corruptie aanpakt en Poetins hernationalisering van de energiesector en de bankensector, zijn oligarchen die graag steekpenningen van NED en de CIA accepteren om een moord te plegen. En het lijdt geen twijfel dat VS beleidsmakers, NED en NAVO een staatsgreep tegen Poetin handig maar ten onrechte zouden voorstellen als het gevolg van onenigheid binnen het Kremlin en onrust onder de bevolking tegen een autoritaire, antidemocratische leider door Russen die "verlangen naar vrijheid".

Poetin en Rusland hebben alle recht om NED en zijn aanhangers uit hun land te houden (...)

()

In het volgende deel van dit essay zullen we het hebben over de achtergronden van de sociale en zakelijke kringen die NED steunen, en zullen we de aannames en logische sprongen in verklaringen van NED-leiders met betrekking tot Rusland nauwkeurig onderzoeken.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Deel 4  Mentale escalatoren van geweld bij beleidsmakers en mediamakers in de VS

HOOFDSTUK 4A

Een inleiding tot de gemoedstoestand van degenen die altijd het buitenlands beleid van de VS leiden

Kristin Christman | Countercurrents 29 juni 2022

(6 blz.)


*Valse vooringenomenheid #1. We kunnen andere mensen begrijpen en beoordelen zonder ze te ontmoeten, zonder een coperatieve dialoog aan te gaan en zonder hun kant van het verhaal te horen*


_[het model]_

● defensieve en agressieve wortels van geweld
 leven en veiligheid
 macht en vrijheid


● escalatoren van geweld
 mentaal, wettelijk, fysiek

Nu komt aan de orde: mentale escalatoren van geweld
 specifiek van het US foreign policy and media maker establishment

in de vorm van valse vooringenomenheden (_false biases_).

(overzicht o. y.)


(...)

Mentale Escalatoren zijn uiterst talrijk en, net als het overgrote deel van de Wortels en Escalatoren van Geweld, kunnen ze alleen worden aangepakt met niet-gewelddadige, niet-vijandige oplossingen.

Mentale escalatoren omvatten kwaliteiten van het hart en de geest, zoals kennis, onwetendheid, vooroordelen, de drang om te concurreren, geduld, mededogen, empathie, rivaliteit, hebzucht, egosme en liefde, die de beslissing om voor geweld te kiezen meer of minder waarschijnlijk kunnen maken.

In een volledig overzicht zouden we de Mentale Escalatoren aan alle kanten van het conflict onderzoeken en het effect van Mentale Escalatoren die geweld binnen dit conflict in de hand werken.

Ik zal me echter vooral richten op Mentale Escalatoren bij het establishment van degenen die de buitenlandse politiek van de VS bepalen en mediamakers, escalatoren die ervoor zorgen dat deze invloedrijke, machtige individuen meer kans hebben om ten onrechte overdreven percepties te hebben van vijandelijke bedreigingen voor de macht en vrijheid van de VS regering en dus kiezen en pleiten voor onnodig vijandige, gewelddadige buitenlandse politiek, zoals de bewapening van Oekrane sinds 2014 met miljarden dollars aan wapens en ook het bevorderen van de uitbreiding van de militaire organisatie, de NAVO.

Ik zal met name de geschriften en verklaringen van voorbeeldpersonen uit deze groepen onderzoeken om met name drie Mentale Escalatoren te onderzoeken:
1. psychologische patronen,
2. leugens en onwetendheid, en
3. gebrek aan begrijpend lezen.

()

Deze individuen zijn voorbeelden van talloze leden van het specifieke ras binnen het establishment van de buitenlandse politiek en de media die gelijke visies hebben. Hopelijk kunnen hun verklaringen helpen bij het ophelderen van aanwijzingen over hun psychologische patronen en hun vermogen om onpartijdige, waarheidsgetrouwe informatie te verspreiden.

Veel van deze zogenaamde 'deskundigen' beweren Poetin's woorden, zijn opvattingen en zijn doelen te kennen. Vanuit hun invloedrijke posities als beleidsmakers, denkers bij denktanks en journalisten vertellen ze Amerikanen en de wereld wat Poetin heeft gezegd. Het probleem is dat deze experts ofwel alle bewijsstukken achterhouden om hun standpunten te ondersteunen, of opzettelijk liegen over Poetins woorden en doelen, of een zwakke leesvaardigheid hebben, misschien gehinderd door hun eigen ernstige vooroordelen.

Daarom zal ik, als weerlegging van de beweringen van veel van deze deskundigen in de VS, de woorden van Poetin zelf opnemen, woorden uit zijn toespraak in Mnchen in 2007, zijn essay uit juli 2021 en zijn toespraken van 21 en 24 februari 2022, die, naar mijn mening, zwaar zijn belasterd door VS deskundigen.

(...)

Het onderwerp van deze "deskundigen" van beleidsmakers en mediamakers van de VS die Poetin belasteren, zijn imago belasteren door het verspreiden van valse verklaringen over wat hij zei en schreef, is eigenlijk een zaak van centraal belang voor de buitenlandse politiek van de VS, want als de gronden van de VS beleidsmakers tegen Poetin solide waren, waarom zouden ze dan de behoefte voelen om te liegen?
Is het omdat de motieven van de VS beleidsmakers eigenlijk agressief zijn en ze deze agressieve, hebzuchtige doelen daarom verhullen met het valse moddergooien naar Poetin?
En als ze niet opzettelijk liegen, maar alleen onbedoeld zijn woorden verkeerd begrijpen of elkaar gedachteloos napraten, in hoeverre is de gehele vijandige buitenlandse politiek van de VS tegen Poetin dan gebaseerd op dergelijk misverstand, een verkeerd begrip van zowel Poetins woorden als zijn daden in Oekrane, Krim en Georgi?

In hoeverre gaan VS beleidsmakers er ten onrechte van uit, zoals ze deden met de Taliban en Saddam Hoessein en Sovjetleiders tijdens de Koude Oorlog, dat leiders die ondemocratisch gedrag in hun land handhaven, van plan zijn dit gedrag naar het buitenland te verspreiden? In hoeverre gaan VS beleidsmakers er onnauwkeurig van uit dat als de VS regering relatief goedaardig is tegenover het Amerikaanse publiek, dat VS gedrag in het buitenland automatisch goedaardig, democratisch en rechtvaardig zal zijn?

(...)

Het is een vreselijke schande dat een Russische leider met geldige grieven en doordachte observaties zo verkeerd wordt voorgesteld door beleidsmakers en mediamakers van de VS, (...)

(...)


_[Rusland als gevaar]_

We horen voortdurend in de _mainstream_ media van de VS dat Rusland, met name Poetin, een bedreiging vormt voor de Oekraense, Russische, VS en wereldwijde soevereiniteit, democratie en vrijheid. Bij coperatieve dialoog over geweldloze conflictoplossing is het belangrijk om de geldigheid of ongeldigheid van deze bewering te onderzoeken. Toch is het ook belangrijk om te onderzoeken op welke manieren VS beleidsmakers de soevereiniteit, democratie en vrijheid van de bevolking van Rusland, Oekrane, de Verenigde Staten en de wereld bedreigen.

Volgens Poetin is Rusland een democratie. Maar is dat echt zo? Omvat democratie niet het concept van mensenrechten en vrijheid van meningsuiting? Toch staan rapporten van _Human Rights Watch_ en _Amnesty International_ vol met verslagen van enorme wreedheden in Rusland jegens gevangenen en vreedzame demonstranten. En hoe zit het met de VS? Kan datgene wat in de VS onder het dunne oppervlak van de stemming bestaat zelfs maar democratie worden genoemd?

Bevorderen degenen die de buitenlandse politiek van de VS en Rusland bepalen democratie in het buitenland of dwarsbomen ze die? Bevorderen ze "regering van het volk, door het volk, voor het volk"? Van "gelijkelijk om iedereen geven"? Of bevorderen ze een samenleving waarin de doelen en perspectieven van bepaalde sociale en zakelijke kringen boven alles verheven zijn?

De vraag is eigenlijk, in welke mate en op welke manieren Rusland en de VS democratie binnenlands, in andere landen en in hun relaties met andere naties bevorderen? Hetzelfde moet worden gevraagd van de regering van Oekrane. (...)


_[Atlantic Council]_

() Damon Wilson, voordat hij NED's president werd en terwijl hij uitvoerend vice-president van de _Atlantic Council_ was (2011-2021) ()

() de _Atlantic Council_, een 'denktank' welker website een goed-tegen-kwaad-beeld van de omstandigheden in de wereld geeft, waarin Noord-Amerika en Europa, Rusland niet meegerekend, de goeden zijn, en waarin intimiderende kracht en fysieke confrontatie, niet begrip en zorgzaamheid, de sleutels zijn om met de vijand om te gaan. De _Atlantic Council_ pleit voor "Atlanticisme"  nauwe militaire, economische en culturele betrekkingen tussen Noord-Amerika en Europa. De NAVO is misschien wel de ultieme belichaming van deze hechte betrekkingen.

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Deel 4  Mentale escalatoren van geweld bij beleidsmakers en mediamakers in de VS

HOOFDSTUK 4B

Een competitieve, op dreiging gerichte orintatie jegens internationale betrekkingen: psychologische patronen beschreven door Lakoff, Spranger en Allport

Kristin Christman | Countercurrents 30 juni 2022

(5 blz.)


*Valse vooringenomenheid #2. "Het leven is competitie; het doel is om tegenstanders te verslaan en aan de top te blijven"*


Laten we eens kijken naar actuele, representatieve opmerkingen uit de getuigenis van Damon Wilson uit 2019, twee jaar voordat hij president van het _National Endowment for "Democracy"_ werd, en drie jaar vr de militaire actie van Rusland in Donetsk, Lugansk en Oekrane. Terwijl we dat doen in dit en de volgende essays, zal ik wijzen op verschillende vooroordelen die ik aantref in Wilsons manier van denken, een denkpatroon dat veel voorkomt bij veel van de geesten die altijd maar onze buitenlandse politiek leiden. Deze vooroordelen  cognitieve vooroordelen  vertekenen de geest en laten alleen bepaalde percepties van het leven, internationale betrekkingen en menselijke dynamiek toe. (...)

Wilson opent zijn getuigenis van 29 januari 2019 voor het _Senate Armed Services Committee_ voor de Senaatshoorzitting van de _National Defense Strategy_ door te stellen:

In een tijdperk van competitie tussen grote machten zouden de Verenigde Staten een meer permanente afschrikkingshouding moeten aannemen ... en zijn allianties versterken als een strategisch comparatief voordeel ten opzichte van onze tegenstanders.

Hij verkondigt later:

Onze natie en haar beste vrienden zijn het erover eens dat de grote uitdaging van de 21e eeuw de competitie zal zijn tussen de vrije wereld en het autoritaire, corrupte, door de staat geleide kapitalisme, waarvan China en Rusland de belangrijkste zijn [1].

Meteen zien we dat Wilson *internationale betrekkingen ziet in termen van competitie*. Natuurlijk zullen sommigen mijn observatie onmiddellijk bespotten als een indicatie van naviteit en onrealistische zachtheid, terwijl 'hard' is wat nodig is in buitenlandse politiek. Maar ik blijf bij mijn standpunt: de competitievisie en de overtuiging van de waarde van hardheid zijn beide onevenwichtige opvattingen die bijzonder disfunctioneel zijn in de buitenlandse politiek van de VS. Deze psychologische preoccupaties hebben ernstige gevolgen voor de buitenlandse politiek, waardoor het vermogen van de buitenlandse politiek van de VS om ooit egalitair, coperatief en oprecht vriendelijk te zijn, wordt verstikt.

De competitieve kijk is een houding die hoogtij viert in het beruchte document waarin wordt opgeroepen tot een uitbreiding van het _American Empire_, geschreven door het neoconservatieve _Project of the New American Century_ (PNAC), dat we bespraken in het vorige essay, deel 3B. Denk maar eens aan een van de vele citaten van PNAC die obsessief draaien om overheersing en suprematie: 

Op dit moment hebben de Verenigde Staten geen mondiale rivaal. De grote strategie van Amerika moet erop gericht zijn deze voordelige positie zo ver mogelijk in de toekomst te behouden en uit te breiden [2].

Het is een kijk, zou ik willen benadrukken, die met name geen kenmerk is in de geschriften en toespraken van Ruslands president Vladimir Poetin, die in plaats daarvan door de mainstream VS media wordt gekarakteriseerd als de kwaadaardige slechterik die op verovering uit is. In de toespraak van Poetin in Mnchen van 2007, die ten onrechte werd gekarakteriseerd als berucht, zijn essay van juli 2021, ten onrechte gekarakteriseerd als 'ongusntig bekend staand', en zijn toespraken van 21 en 24 februari 2022, is er geen enkele aanwijzing dat Poetin een competitieve kijk heeft op internationale betrekkingen. Sterker nog, hij roept voortdurend op tot samenwerking, tot vreedzame oplossing van problemen, tot ontwapening en tot wereldwijde eerbiediging van het internationaal recht. Hij doet duidelijk een beroep op universele normen van moraliteit en internationaal recht ten behoeve van de planeet, niet, zoals VS deskundigen ons willen doen geloven, voor begunstiging van en macht voor Rusland.

Waarom wordt Poetin zo vals weergegeven in de VS media? Veel ervan kan te wijten zijn aan de opzettelijke pogingen van degenen die de buitenlandse politiek en de media van de VS maken om het Congres te misleiden en het Amerikaanse en internationale publiek te misleiden. Sommigen kunnen worden benvloed door hun bekendheid met corruptie en achteruitgaande mensenrechten in Rusland. Misschien nemen ze aan dat de leider van zo'n natie kwaadaardige bedoelingen voor de wereld heeft. Veel kan te wijten zijn aan het onvermogen van deze zogenaamde VS deskundigen om zijn geschriften te lezen of te begrijpen en naar zijn toespraken te luisteren. Hun leesvaardigheid kan slecht zijn. Misschien nemen ze nooit de moeite om zijn materiaal te lezen en praten ze elkaar gewoon als papagaaien na, ervan uitgaande dat de andere man de juiste antwoorden op de vragen in het proefwerk heeft.

Veel kan te wijten zijn aan de wezenloze gewoonte van Amerikaanse conformiteit, groepsdruk en groepsdenken, een opvallende gewoonte die zelfs in de 19e eeuw door buitenlandse bezoekers aan de Verenigde Staten werd opgemerkt, een gewoonte die leidt tot de wurging van de persvrijheid en ware vrijheid van geest. Het was de leidende islamistische theoreticus, Sayyid Qutb, die tijdens zijn eigen bezoek aan de VS zeventig jaar geleden met bezorgdheid de verstikkende opinie in de Amerikaanse pers en het daaruit voortvloeiende gebrek aan vrijheid van meningsuiting opmerkte [3]. Maar Amerikanen worden verondersteld te denken dat islamisten hersenloze tirannen zijn die vrijheid haten, terwijl Amerikanen zich koesteren in vrijheid en genieten van iets dat democratie wordt genoemd en dat alleen in de meest oppervlakkige zin bestaat.

Maar er kan nog een andere reden zijn, een onbewuste reden waarom deze zogenaamde VS deskundigen de woorden van Poetin belasteren. Merk op wat de competitieve kijk doet met iemands brein. Voel wat er in je eigen brein gebeurt terwijl je doet alsof je deze mening hebt  als je die al niet hebt. Dit wereldbeeld, een extreem egocentrisch wereldbeeld, heeft als effect dat het psychologische barricades opwerpt voor alleen al het idee om internationale betrekkingen te zien in termen van vriendschap, samenwerking en egalitarisme. Voor degenden die de buitenlandse politiek van de VS bepalen wiens geest is ondergedompeld in egocentrische competitie, staat de enige aanvaardbare vorm van samenwerking niet gelijk aan een egalitaire, tweerichtingsverkeer-vorm van elkaar-iets-kunnen-schelen en samenwerking, maar aan de verwachting dat buitenlanden en mede-Amerikanen hun eigen belangen en ideen laten onderduiken om overeen te komen met belangen van VS beleidsmakers.

Als de ideen van Poetin niet in overeenstemming zijn met de diktaten van VS beleidsmakers  diktaten zoals hun volhouden dat geweld door de VS in het buitenland acceptabel is zelfs als het in strijd is met het internationale recht, dat de militarisering van de ruimte door de VS acceptabel is  dan worden zijn ideen niet herkend als valide, behulpzaam, bedachtzaam, wijs of zelfs maar waard om over te discussiren: ze worden alleen als vijandig beschouwd. Want als je je niet conformeert, ben je in competitie. Dat is de enige andere optie in hun gedachten. De obsessief-competitieve geest is niet in staat om die ideen als geldig te erkennen die verschillen van de hunne, zelfs de ideen van Poetin die veel waarschijnlijker zijn dan de ideen van VS beleidsmakers om de wereld dichter bij een staat van rechtvaardigheid, vrijheid en vrede te brengen.

Persoonlijk vind ik Wilsons manier om de wereld als een competitieve plek te zien bizar. Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat ik een opstel voor het Congres zou schrijven waarin de wereld wordt gezien in termen van competitie, afschrikkende houdingen, het versterken van allianties en comparatieve voordelen. Geen van deze termen zou in mijn gedachten zijn.

Zelfs als ik voor het _Armed Services Committee_ zou schrijven, zou ik schrijven over de noodzaak om begrip, wederzijds om elkaar geven, wederzijdse communicatie, vaardigheden in vreemde talen en vriendschap te versterken, evenals leuke activiteiten onder de bevolking van verschillende landen die gevoelens kunnen stimuleren van vreugde, vriendschap en zorgzaamheid. We hebben tenslotte al genoeg wapens. 4.000 kernkoppen is 4.000 te veel. In feite, zoals Greg Mortenson in _Three Cups of Tea_ schrijft, erkende het Amerikaanse leger zelf dat zijn bouw van scholen in Pakistan veel meer kon doen voor de wereldvrede dan het bouwen van meer raketten [4].

En wat is het nut van _overkill_? Als dit de jaren 1700 waren, zouden we misschien meer nadenken over het opbouwen van een arsenaal om de grenzen te verdedigen  niet uit te breiden. Maar op dit moment hebben we niet meer wapens en rivaliteit nodig, maar meer begrip, vriendelijke sociale connecties, positieve menselijke dynamiek en leuke en behulpzame activiteiten om het leven de moeite waard te maken. Dat is wat er ontbreekt!

Wilson en anderen in de sociale en zakelijke kringen die onze buitenlandse politiek bepalen, realiseren zich waarschijnlijk niet dat hun competitieve kijk op internationale betrekkingen alleen hun scheve perceptie is, niet de waarheid. In termen van psychologie en sociologie zijn er waarschijnlijk verschillende diagnoses en theorien die kunnen worden toegepast op dit denkpatroon, en we zullen er hier een paar bekijken. Ik suggereer niet dat Wilson zelf zeker kan worden gedentificeerd als iemand met deze denkpatronen, maar zijn vermelding van competitie is behoorlijk opvallend en het brengt een thema naar voren dat vaak wordt herhaald onder degenen die de buitenlandse politiek en de media van de VS maken, een thema dat de moeite waard is om ons op te richten.

Ik zou zeggen dat de hele buitenlandse politiek van de VS van de afgelopen eeuwen veel gemeen heeft met wat George Lakoff het _Strict Father Model_ van menselijke relaties noemt in zijn werk, _Moral Politics_. *Aanhangers van het Strict Father Model zien het leven en relaties automatisch in termen van hirarchie, regels van de top naar onder, competitie, gehoorzaamheid, beloningen en straffen* [5]. Volgens hun verkeerde manier van denken is dit de enige redelijke, volwassen en realistische manier om naar het leven en naar internationale betrekkingen te kijken.

Aanhangers van het strikte model geloven dat competitie noodzakelijk is om in essentie het beste in mensen naar boven te halen op het gebied van moraliteit, kwaliteit en gedrag. We zien in de buitenlandse politiek van de VS nooit aanwijzingen dat daarin het andere model voorkomt dat Lakoff beschrijft: het _Nurturant Parent Model_. Het *Nurturant-model hecht vooral waarde aan wederzijds begrip, zorgzaamheid, open communicatielijnen en gelijkheid*. ()

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Zoals vermeld in het eerdere essay over PNAC, komt deze competitieve visie nauw overeen met wat Eduard Spranger in 1928 beschreef als *de politieke waarde, of politieke lenzen van het leven, die ervoor zorgen dat mensen het leven zien in termen van hirarchie, controle, overheersing en status* [6]. Maar Spranger beschrijft zes van dergelijke waarden, en het is absoluut niet nodig of zinvol om personen met slechts n van die zes waarden, de politieke waarde, onze buitenlandse politik te laten domineren. In feite is dat gevaarlijk. Degenen die het leven zien door wat Spranger bijvoorbeeld een sociale, esthetische of theoretische lens noemt, zouden veel beter gekwalificeerd en in staat zijn om een buitenlandse politiek van de VS te creren die gebaseerd is op empathie, gelijkheid, om elkaar geven, waarheid en eerlijkheid, zonder de nadruk op rivaliteit, superioriteit en autoritarisme.

Het is veelbetekenend dat onderzoekers ontdekken dat degenen die het leven door een politieke lens zien, het meest geneigd zijn bevooroordeeld te zijn tegenover groepen mensen  zoals ons establishment van buitenlandse beleidsmakers onophoudelijk laat zien tegenover Russen, tegenover concepten van het Nurturant-model en tegenover linkse politieke ideen van egalitarisme en democratie in de economie. Zulke Amerikanen kunnen beweren dat ze niet bevooroordeeld zijn in hun opvattingen over deze en gene etnische bevolking, ze kunnen beweren dat ze van diversiteit en pluralisme houden (en misschien ook niet), maar ze zijn totaal blind voor hun vooroordelen jegens Russen, vooral Russische leiders die niet zwichten voor hun egocentrische ideen.

Degenen die het leven overwegend door een politieke bril bekijken, hebben waarschijnlijk ook wat Gordon Allport omschrijft als de '*vooringenomen persoonlijkheid*', die een hele reeks scheve cognitieve denkgewoonten heeft die in de hand worden gewerkt door een onderliggende orintatie op dreiging, die ertoe neigt om vijandigheid, moeilijke sociale relaties en minder creatieve probleemoplossende vaardigheden in de hand te werken [7]. Degenen met deze persoonlijkheid zijn hoogstwaarschijnlijk bevooroordeeld ten opzichte van verschillende groepen mensen en ideen, en hun hele perceptie van de waarheid is ook vervormd. In zijn klassieke werk uit 1954, _The Nature of Prejudice_, schrijft Allport bijvoorbeeld over experimenten waarbij deelnemers herhaaldelijk tekeningen van een kat te zien krijgen, en beeld voor beeld verandert de kat geleidelijk in een hond. Degenen met de bevooroordeelde persoonlijkheid zullen deze verandering minder snel herkennen terwijl deze plaatsvindt. Hun geest blijft bij hun aanvankelijke overtuiging dat ze naar een kat kijken.

Dit denkpatroon benvloedt onze relatie met de waarheid en met andere wezens. Allport beschrijft bijvoorbeeld verscheidene kenmerken van de bevooroordeelde persoonlijkheid:

 minder empathisch vermogen naar anderen
 neiging om anderen de schuld te geven van problemen en niet zelf de schuld op zich te nemen
 onvermogen om met frustratie om te gaan
 projectie van zelfhaat in haat voor anderen
 preoccupatie met superioriteit/inferioriteit
 behoefte aan duidelijkheid, niet aan dubbelzinnigheid
 een voorkeur voor strikte regels en hirarchie
 een aandringen op reinheid en moraliteit
 steun voor autoritarisme
 meer steun voor instituten en patriottisme
 bekrompenheid in het denken
 zwart-witdenken - aan de ene kant al het goede zien en aan de andere kant al het slechte
 selectieve perceptie  zien en zich herinneren wat bevestigt wat iemand al denkt
vereenvoudiging van herinneringen  onthouden op een vereenvoudigde, dwalende manier
 vasthouden aan oplossingen uit het verleden

Het is belangrijk om vriendelijk en duidelijk het besef van de bevooroordeelde persoonlijkheid te verruimen en nooit toe te staan dat zijn scheve perceptie van de waarheid leidt tot schade en onrechtvaardigheid, of het nu gaat om buitenlandse politiek, op kantoor, in de buurt of thuis [8].

Vanwege hun suboptimale relaties met mensen en met de waarheid, zijn degenen die het *strikte model van Lakoff aanhangen en degenen met de bevooroordeelde persoonlijkheid van Allport* het type mensen dat het minst waarschijnlijk succesvol zal zijn in het creren van een coperatieve, harmonieuze en rechtvaardige buitenlandse politiek. Waarom laten we dan toe dat zulke mensen de gevestigde groep die onze buitenlandse politiek bepaalt zo dicht bevolken?

Het is niet zo dat we zelf bevooroordeeld moeten zijn en hun posities in de buitenlandse politiek moeten verbieden. Ze kunnen bijdragen aan de discussie en hun ideen kunnen zeker nuttig zijn. Maar ze mogen op geen enkele manier aan het roer staan van de buitenlandse politiek, waar ze al zo'n twee eeuwen zijn terwijl de VS oorlog na oorlog begint, jaar na jaar, in bijna elk jaar sinds het begin, zo niet met Oorspronkelijke Volken, dan met buitenlanders in het buitenland.

Het andere type persoonlijkheid dat Allport beschrijft, is het tegenovergestelde van de bevooroordeelde persoonlijkheid die hij de *tolerante persoonlijkheid of democratische persoonlijkheid* noemt, die ook zijn eigen reeks cognitieve gewoonten heeft. Ironisch genoeg is dit misschien de reden waarom de regering van de VS zo ondemocratisch is: ze wordt in haar machtigste posities bevolkt door ondemocratische persoonlijkheden, wier obsessie met rivaliteit, superioriteit, minderwaardigheid en gehoorzaamheid hun individuele vermogen om een democratische regering te creren volledig belemmert.

Het kan natuurlijk moeilijk zijn om deze obsessie met competitie zelfs maar als onevenwichtig te erkennen, omdat competitie en de blinde overtuiging dat het altijd tot verbetering leidt, een van de belangrijkste, ongefundeerde waarden is die door de cultuur van de VS worden bevorderd.
Zoals Ruth Benedict schreef in _Patterns of Culture_, uit een grote verzameling waarden en eigenschappen, neemt elke cultuur bepaalde waarden en eigenschappen aan en verwerpt ze andere.
In zijn artikel '_Tahitian gentleness and redundant controls_' schrijft Robert Levy dat elke cultuur bepaalde waarden benadrukt, en dat die waarden worden versterkt in veel verschillende omgevingen en situaties binnen die cultuur, als een soort 'overbodige controle' om die waarden te versterken [9]. Deze eigenschappen zijn zo aanwezig in zoveel aspecten van het leven dat wordt aangenomen dat ze een normaal onderdeel van het menselijk leven zijn.

Toch zijn het de eigenschappen van dominatie die het meest waarschijnlijk monsterlijk buiten proportie groeien en goed moeten worden gesnoeid [10]. In de VS heeft competitie, met name competitie om geld, zich vastgeklampt aan bijna elk aspect van het leven, inclusief leren, recreatie, religie, werkgelegenheid, de media, het sociale leven, handel, politiek en buitenlandse politiek, soms het potentieel zelve van elk aspect van het leven verstikkend om volledig tot bloei te komen en het menselijk leven te ontwikkelen in de richting van vreugde, liefde en vrede.
En in buitenlandse politiek wordt het vermogen tot vrede verstikt door deze drang om de beste te zijn.

Ironisch genoeg zijn de culturele, economische, politieke en militaire gevolgen van het buitenlands beleid van de VS behoorlijk competitiebeperkend, aangezien grote bedrijven leiden tot de ondergang van kleinere concurrenten, variteit plaats maakt voor standaardisatie, propaganda leidt tot zich conformerende, gehomogeniseerde perspectieven en van alle buitenlanden wordt verwacht  niet om in competitie te zijn met de Amerikaanse regering  maar om te gehoorzamen. Het is dus niet competitie waar deze VS leiders waarde aan hechten, het is eerder een eenzijdige overwinning waar ze waarde aan hechten, en het verdwijnen van alle vormen van bedreiging, competitie en rivalen die ze zo nerveus waarnemen, en verkeerd waarnemen, in hun omgeving.

Stel je voor dat je op een dag wakker wordt om onze ochtendkrant te lezen en geen praatjes vindt die onophoudelijk draaien om de strijd tussen naties om rijkdom, macht en status, maar artikelen over Poetins persoonlijke inspanningen om wilde dieren in Rusland te beschermen. Terwijl die inspanningen in feite waar zijn, zouden er misschien op een dag ook andere artikelen verschijnen over vriendschappen tussen diersoorten, in Congo tussen mensen en bonobo's, reptielen, vogels, vissen en andere zoogdieren, samenwerking tussen Pakistan en India om oude fossielen te ontdekken in ongebombardeerde land, pedaal-auto's en speciale wegen die in Latijns-Amerika worden ontwikkeld die geen enkele fossiele brandstof te gebruiken maar spieren op te bouwen, vreugdevolle vormen van coperatieve recreatie die plaatsvinden tussen Russen en Amerikanen die niets te maken hebben met gouden medailles, en nieuwe vormen van muziek en dans samengesynthetiseerd door Israli's en Palestijnen zonder contracten met agenten die winst willen maken.

Waar de ogen van een natie ook op gericht zijn, daar gaan de tijd en het geld naartoe. En als degenen die de buitenlandse politiek en de media van de VS bepalen hun gelederen blijven vullen met mensen zoals zijzelf, met mensen die lijden aan dezelfde psychologische patronen, met mensen wiens ogen alleen competitieve bedreigingen waarnemen in het onbekende en tegenstanders in degenen wiens ideen anders zijn, dan zullen we zal een onnodig zware en onaangename weg voor de boeg blijven hebben.



Notes

[1] Damon Wilson, Testimony given to the US Senate Armed Services Committee, Hearing on the Implementation of the National Defense Strategy, Jan. 29, 2019, https://www.armed-services.senate.gov.

[2] Project for the New American Century (PNAC), _Rebuilding Americas Defenses: Strategy, Forces and Resources for a New Century_, Donald Kagan and Gary Schmitt, Project Co-Chairmen; Thomas Donnelly, Principal Author, Washington, DC, 2000), i.

[3] James L. Nolan, Jr., _What They Saw in America_, (New York: Cambridge University Press, 2016), 181.

[4] Greg Mortenson and David Oliver Relin, Three Cups of Tea, (New York: Penguin, 2006), 294-95.

[5] George Lakoff, _Moral Politics: How Liberals and Conservatives Think_, (Chicago, Illinois: The University of Chicago Press, 2002), 33-34, 67-69, 72.

[6] Gordon Allport, _The Nature of Prejudice_, (New York, NY: Addison-Wesley Publishing Company, Inc., 1979), 439-40.

[7] Allport, _Nature of Prejudice_, 395-408.

[8] Allport, _Nature of Prejudice_, 400-403.

[9] Robert Levy, _Tahitian Gentleness and Redundant Controls_, in _Learning Non-Aggression: The Experience of Non-Literate Societies_, edited by Ashley Montagu, (New York: Oxford Univ., 1978), 251.

[10] Ruth Benedict, _Patterns of Culture_, (Boston: Houghton Mifflin, 1934), 249.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Deel 4  Mentale escalatoren van geweld bij beleidsmakers en mediamakers in de VS

HOOFDSTUK 4C

Wie is er echt tegen autoritarisme? Zwart-witdenken zorgt ervoor dat deskundigen in de VS leugens geloven

Kristin Christman | Countercurrents 1 juli 2022

(7 blz.)


*Valse vooringenomenheid #3. De VS vecht tegen autoritarisme*


In zijn getuigenis in 2019 voor de senaatscommissie voor de strijdkrachten voor de hoorzitting van de Senaat over de nationale defensiestrategie, zegt Damon Wilson, voorzitter van de National Endowment for "Democracy": "Ons land en zijn beste vrienden zijn het erover eens dat de grote uitdaging van de 21ste eeuw zal de concurrentie zijn tussen de vrije wereld en het autoritaire, corrupte, door de staat geleide kapitalisme, waarvan China en Rusland de belangrijkste zijn.

Het is niet duidelijk waarom Wilson het recht heeft om de aanmatigende vrijheid te nemen om voor alle Amerikanen en voor de bevolking van de 'beste vrienden' van de VS te spreken. Ik ben het bijvoorbeeld niet eens met zijn verklaring over deze "grote uitdaging", en ik weet zeker dat miljoenen Amerikanen en buitenlanders in die landen die als "beste vrienden" worden beschouwd, het er ook niet mee eens zijn. Dus hoe kan hij zeggen "we zijn het eens"? (...) Velen van ons zijn niet bang voor Rusland, niet omdat we ons ruw en stoer voelen, maar omdat we geen bewijs zien van agressieve motieven in Rusland of in zijn regering. We zijn niet schichtig en geneigd bedreigingen te zien waar ze niet bestaan.

Desalniettemin, sprekend voor ons allemaal, beschouwen Wilson en zijn collega's de betrekkingen van de VS met Rusland niet alleen automatisch in termen van competitie, maar om zichzelf een voorsprong op deze concurrentie te geven, gaan ze verder: ze geven de regering van de VS een positief label en Rusland een negatief label, ervan uitgaande dat wij en de Senaatscommissie het zullen geloven, zelfs zonder een greintje bewijs of uitgebreide evaluatie.

En merk op, nu degenen die bang zijn voor Rusland de concurrentie niet meer kunnen bestempelen in dezelfde apocalyptische termen als de "Vrije Wereld versus het Communisme", noemen ze het de vrije wereld versus "autoritair corrupt door de staat geleid kapitalisme".

Zoals vermeld in het vorige essay, heeft de door Gordon Allport beschreven _bevooroordeelde persoonlijkheid_ verscheidene cognitieve gewoonten die iemands perceptie van en reactie op het leven vertekenen. 

Een een daarvan is een neiging tot zwart-witdenken  de ene kant van een conflict als goed en de andere kant als slecht beschouwen [1]. 

Dit soort denken is precies samengevat in Wilsons verklaring dat de confrontatie in Europa plaatsvindt tussen de krachten van de 'vrije wereld' en 'autoritair corrupt door de staat geleid kapitalisme'. Maar bij zo'n onrealistische, bevooroordeelde, zwart-wit weergave van internationale conflicten zou een rode vlag gehesen moeten worden  niet om ons ertoe aan te zetten meer raketten te bouwen en meer wapens naar Oekrane te verschepen in een proxy oorlog tegen Rusland  maar om ons luid en duidelijk te waarschuwen dat de buitenlandse beleidsmakers van de VS de situatie niet nauwkeurig waarnemen. Bovendien zullen ze waarschijnlijk op de situatie reageren met ongerechtvaardigde vijandigheid die het conflict verder zal aanwakkeren.

Laten we dus eens kijken naar Wilsons term, "autoritair corrupt, door de staat geleid kapitalisme", en de onderdelen ervan analyseren. In dit essay kijken we naar het woord 'autoritair'. Hoe kan Wilson stellen dat de VS een kracht is tegen autoritarisme, terwijl autoritarisme vaak een hoofdkenmerk is van door de VS gesteunde leiders, zoals de beruchte meedogenloze president van Egypte, Abdel Fattah al-Sisi, aan wie Biden onlangs 2,5 miljard dollar aan militaire hulp stuurde? [2]

Het plegen van staatsgrepen en invasies tegen naties is niet democratisch; het is een autoritaire manier om iemands wil aan anderen op te dringen.

Zoals eerder besproken in delen 3A en 3C met betrekking tot CIA- en NED-activiteiten in het buitenland, is het bewijs uit de historishe bronnen enorm dat bruut autoritarisme typisch het resultaat is van de machinaties van deze organisaties van de VS in Latijns-Amerika, Afrika en Azi. 

Er zijn boeken volgeschreven, zoals _Killing hope_ van William Blum, _Latin America_ van John Cockcroft, _The Brothers_ van Stephen Kinzer en _We who dared to say no to war_ van Murray Polner en Thomas E. Wood, over de massieve hoeveelheden autoritair geweld en inmenging van de VS die in het buitenland zijn toegebracht onder de valse vlag van "Vrijheid en Democratie" en de decennia van gewelddadige, autoritaire resultaten in de landen die doelwit waren.

[zie ook Vijay Prashad, _Washington bullets_, o.y.]

Buitenlandse beleidsmakers van de VS liegen dat ze scheel zien als ze beweren dat ze tegen Rusland vechten om te strijden tegen autoritarisme.

In feite is het zeer autoritair dat de buitenlandse beleidsmakers van de VS erop staan dat anderen  zowel Amerikanen als buitenlanders  zich aan hun regels houden.

()

Niet alleen is arrogante autoritaire hirarchie kenmerkend voor de politiek van de VS jegens andere landen, maar het is ook kenmerkend voor de betrekkingen tussen Amerikanen in veel vergaderingen van de overheid van de VS, ().

Het is ook kenmerkend voor de houding van de VS beleidsmakers en mediamakers jegens VS burgers, die worden volgestouwde met VS propaganda om te proberen hen onderdanig te laten geloven in de wijsheid en integriteit van degenen die de buitenlandse politiek van de VS bepalen. 

Deze autoritaire controle van de VS over informatie, de propaganda waarmee we worden gebombardeerd, de ruimte die in redactionele artikelen en opinie-artikelen wordt gegeven aan gevestigde figuren, en het uit het reguliere nieuws censureren van alternatieve standpunten is in feite een vorm van autoritarisme.

() Derek Mitchell, voorzitter van het _National Democratic Institute_, een van de vier kerninstituten van NED, schrijft in _The Hill_: De Oekrane-crisis . . . gaat over het gebrek aan respect van Rusland voor de onafhankelijkheid en waardigheid van Oekrane, en de bedreiging die de Oekraense democratie zelf vormt voor de "autoritaire droom" [3].

Ondanks Mitchells bewering dat Poetin een "autoritaire droom" heeft om het autoritarisme zogenaamd wijd en zijd uit te breiden, is het niet zo dat Rusland de onafhankelijkheid en waardigheid van Oekrane niet respecteert, zoals Poetin heeft benadrukt in zijn essay van juli 2021 en met zijn pogingen om geweldloze conflictoplossing met de Minsk-overeenkomsten te bevorderen. 

Hij heeft dit vele malen verklaard in zijn toespraken, en zijn militaire actie die in februari begon, vond pas plaats na herhaalde pogingen om geweldloze conflictoplossing voor de burgeroorlog in Donetsk en Lugansk te bereiken. 

Als democratie de VS echt zou kunnen schelen, zouden ze de staatsgreep van 2014 niet hebben gesteund en vervolgens miljarden dollars aan wapens naar Oekrane hebben gestuurd om een gewelddadige reactie op de onafhankelijkheidsverklaringen aan Donetsk en Lugansk te bevorderen. Ik zie niet in hoe de regering van de VS het recht heeft om wrok te koesteren tegen mensen die onafhankelijkheidsverklaringen afgeven.

Het bewijs suggereert zelfs dat het degenen die de buitenlandse politiek van de VS bepalen zijn die de onafhankelijkheid en waardigheid van Oekrane niet respecteren.

Die Amerikanen die controle over Oekrane willen om toegang te krijgen tot de enorme voorraden fossiele brandstoffen in de Zwarte Zee, zijn te veel bezig met dollartekens om zelfs maar na te denken over de wensen van het Oekraense volk. (...)

En de Amerikanen die bij de staatsgreep van 2014 betrokken waren, hadden zeker geen respect voor Oekrane, zoals Bidens staatssecretaris Victoria Nuland en de ambassadeur van de VS in Oekrane Geoffrey Pyatt, die tijdens de protesten op band werden vastgelegd terwijl president Viktor Janoekovitsj nog aan de macht was, in een telefoongesprek waarin ze de volgende leider van Oekrane voor de Oekraners leken te kiezen [4].

Mitchells bewering van een "autoritaire droom" is onverantwoordelijke, valse haatzaaierij, vooral in zijn invloedrijke positie. Ik heb geen woorden of daden uit Rusland gezien die suggereren dat Poetin een autoritaire droom heeft. Sterker nog, hij lijkt behoorlijk bezorgd over de autoritaire realiteit van de VS, de unipolaire wereld die we in een later essay verder zullen bespreken. En Poetins motief in internationale betrekkingen lijkt, in tegenstelling tot wat deskundigen in de VS zullen beweren, helemaal niet jaloezie of rivaliteit te zijn of de wens om van Rusland de autoritaire heerser te maken, maar de wens om wereldbetrekkingen tot stand te brengen die democratisch in overeenstemming zijn met het internationaal recht.

Er bestaan zeker onderdrukking en mensenrechtenschendingen in Rusland. Zoals vermeld in het eerdere essay en de video, _Shallow analysis_, heeft Rusland, onder het bewind van Poetin, volgens de Internationale Federatie van Mensenrechten in de jaren 2012-2018 ongeveer vijftig antidemocratische wetten aangenomen. 

Het beleid onder Poetin heeft mensenrechten genegeerd, individuele politieke en religieuze vrijheden getroffen, de Russen verboden om ongepast over de Russische geschiedenis te denken, de Russen verboden de integriteit van Rusland in twijfel te trekken, de Russen verboden vreedzaam te protesteren, verhoogde censuur, toegenomen staatseigendom van media, meer toezicht, en de macht van de regering verhoogd en gecentraliseerd ten koste van het verlies van macht in andere takken van de overheid en op andere regeringsniveaus [5].

Zowel Amnesty International als Human Rights Watch rapporteren over onderdrukkende maatregelen en ernstige mensenrechtenschendingen in Rusland. ()

() [6]. 
() [7].

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
In de VS wordt politieke oppositie niet direct onderdrukt, maar op de een of andere manier zijn het altijd dezelfde twee partijen en hetzelfde type rijke, pro-oorlog, pro-wapens, pro-fossiele brandstoffen -persoon dat president wordt. Misschien wordt politieke oppositie niet direct onderdrukt omdat subtielere middelen, zoals sociale connecties, bedrijfsfinanciering en regels met betrekking tot financin, worden gebruikt om te voorkomen dat een ander type kandidaat ooit aan de macht komt in de VS. Als dit het geval is, is het gebrek aan repressie van de politieke oppositie in de VS niets om over te kraaien.

Er kan ook enige vooringenomenheid in het rapport van Amnesty zitten, omdat het van mening is dat Rusland Krim bezet, terwijl er volgens Rusland een referendum was en de lokale bevolking stemde voor afscheiding van Oekrane en aansluiting bij Rusland. Amnesty International vermeldt niet of het absoluut bewijs heeft dat dit een Russische bezetting is en niet de uitslag van een referendum.

Het niet uitleggen van het volledige verhaal achter Aleksei Navalny, wat we in een later essay zullen doen, kan ook wijzen op een vooringenomenheid in berichtgeving.

Hoewel de mensenrechtenrapporten over Rusland vreselijke beschrijvingen bevatten die waarschijnlijk waar zijn, is het lachwekkend als we zouden moeten geloven dat degenen die de buitenlandse politiek van de VS bepalen een hekel hebben aan Poetin omdat hij autoritair is.

(...) [8] Beschuldigingen tegen het gedrag van Poetin in Rusland verbleken in vergelijking met de meedogenloze onderdrukking door al-Sisi, maar degenen die de buitenlandse politiek van de VS bepalen beschouwen al-Sisi en andere gewelddadige tirannen als bondgenoten.

(...)

Russische schendingen van mensenrechten zijn waarschijnlijk slechts een voorwendsel voor een proxy-oorlog van de VS, aangezien andere landen routinematig de mensenrechten schenden zonder oproepen tot een oorlog van de VS tegen hen.

Het is ook verkeerd om wapens en oorlog tegen Poetin te steunen omdat hij antidemocratisch en autoritair is, zonder na te gaan of een andere bondgenoot van degenen die de buitenlandse politiek van de VS bepalen, de regering van Oekrane, schuldig is aan een aantal van dezelfde dingen, zoals het aannemen van wetten over hoe de geschiedenis van Oekrane moet worden gepresenteerd.

[zie de topic Oekrane nazis over nazi's witwassen, o.y.]

In zijn toespraak van 21 februari 2022 bekritiseert Poetin zelf het huidige Oekrane: Er zijn steeds meer wetten die het Oekraense leger en wetshandhavingsinstanties in staat stellen de vrijheid van meningsuiting en afwijkende meningen te onderdrukken en de oppositie te vervolgen [9].

Het onderwerp van Ruslands onderdrukking van afwijkende meningen en het aanmerken van organisaties als ongewenst of buitenlands moet in een groter perspectief worden gezien. 

(...) als een organisatie, zoals het National Endowment for "Democracy" van de VS, als ongewenst wordt bestempeld omdat die zijn positie niet alleen gebruikt om de mensenrechten te bevorderen, maar ook om de economische, politieke of militaire belangen van degenen die de buitenlandse politiek van de VS bepalen en zakenmensen te bevorderen, of om de vertegenwoordiging van slechts een deel van de Russische bevolking te steunen maar niet de bevolking als geheel, dan is zo'n stempel begrijpelijk. Rusland heeft NED inderdaad als een ongewenste organisatie bestempeld.

Hou er rekening mee dat de CIA en NED doorgaans hebben gefunctioneerd door onrust, protesten en rellen te bevorderen. In veel opzichten hebben de CIA en NED pogingen om zogenaamde "democratie" te creren zo bezoedeld dat de angst van buitenlandse leiders voor staatsgrepen en moorden er waarschijnlijk toe zou kunnen leiden dat deze leiders meer onderdrukkend en banger zijn voor de uitingen van politieke oppositie dan zij geweest zouden zijn als de CIA en NED nooit hadden bestaan!

Zelfs journalistiek is besmet door het feit dat CIA-agenten als journalisten undercover zijn gegaan of de door journalisten verkregen informatie hebben gebruikt om hun eigen plannen te bevorderen [10]. Journalisten overal ter wereld worden er nu vaker verdacht dat ze agenten zijn en vermoord omdat hun beroep is vervalst door de CIA.

Zoals gebeurde in Oekrane, zijn zelfs vreedzame protesten niet noodzakelijkerwijs betrouwbaar omdat ze kunnen leiden tot geweld en een staatsgreep, vooral als rechtse groeperingen direct of indirect wapens en training van de VS ontvangen. Hoewel een staatsgreep een deel van de bevolking kan plezieren, behaagt het andere delen van de bevolking niet, en het is ronduit eng, zou ik denken, om te leven of een leider te zijn in een land dat staatsgrepen meemaakt. 

De pogingen van de CIA en NED om staatsgrepen te te bevorderen zijn niet alleen ondemocratisch, ze voeren de spanning in het doelwitland ook torenhoog op. Een staatsgreep is immers niet alleen emotioneel schokkend en destabiliserend, maar kan ook leiden tot de bloedige hel van een burgeroorlog. Alle buitenlandse leiders kennen de geschiedenis van de CIA en NED en zijn leiders in het besef dat ze elk moment kunnen worden vermoord of omvergeworpen. (...) Nogmaals, ik zou denken dat het leiders meer onderdrukkend zou maken en vatbaarder voor rationele en irrationele angst, wetende dat de CIA en NED deze geschiedenis, deze capaciteiten en deze neigingen hebben.

Wat betreft de onderdrukking van onafhankelijke media in Rusland, als onafhankelijke media worden gesloten omdat het idee van meningsverschillen in de samenleving als onaanvaardbaar wordt beschouwd, dan is dit onderdrukking van vrij denken en waarheid.

Maar als onafhankelijke media worden gesloten omdat NED of rivaliserende oligarchen veel connecties hebben met de onafhankelijke media en ze deze connecties willen gebruiken, niet alleen om coperatieve dialoog te bevorderen, maar om het publiek te manipuleren met leugens of halve waarheden om hun eigen egostische, bekrompen, economische agenda en om door de VS gesteunde kandidaten (zoals Aleksei Navalny) te bevorderen, dan is het begrijpelijker waarom Poetin deze mediakanalen zou sluiten. Deze media kunnen "onafhankelijk" of "vrij" worden genoemd in die zin dat ze niet gebonden zijn aan de overheid, maar ze kunnen wel gebonden zijn aan een oligarch of aan de regering van de VS, een omstandigheid die nauwelijks "onafhankelijk" of "vrij" kan worden genoemd.

We kunnen de reguliere media in de VS nauwelijks 'vrij' of 'onafhankelijk' noemen als het goed gedocumenteerd is dat reguliere media gebonden zijn aan de portemonnee van bedrijven die fossiele brandstoffen, wapens en oorlog promoten, zoals GE. Deze bedrijven zorgen ervoor dat alleen artikelen die hun eigen mening ondersteunen de media domineren. Mainstream-nieuws door het hele land in alle verschillende mainstream-kanalen zegt allemaal bijna hetzelfde, met dezelfde nieuwsdiensten en verslaggevers die artikelen van kust tot kust leveren. Vindt iemand dat vreemd? Komt het niet neer op de gecentraliseerde controle van informatie?

Merk op dat je zelden of nooit een artikel ziet tegen oorlogen en wapenleveranties van de VS. Reguliere media zijn in feite een reclamearm van de alliantie tussen de VS regering en het bedrijfsleven. En dat zou "vrijheid van denken" en "persvrijheid" moeten zijn. Ik neem aan dat zodra de Russische media onder controle staan van energie- en wapenbedrijven, ze door de VS ook zullen worden beschouwd als een "vrije" pers, ook al is het huidige door de Russische staat gecontroleerde nieuws eigenlijk uitgebreider en waarheidsgetrouwer.

In de VS staan de reguliere media in wezen onder de strikte, geheime, niet-openbaar gemaakte controle van een alliantie tussen het bedrijfsleven en de overheid van de VS. (...)

Hoewel het gedrag van de CIA en de NED waarschijnlijk externe factoren zijn die bijdragen aan een sfeer van spanning en onderdrukking in Rusland, is een andere oorzaak de gevolgen van de ontbinding van het communisme en de USSR in 1991, gevolgen die een toename van geweld, georganiseerde misdaad, armoede en slechte gezondheid omvatten, en nieuwe verwarring over waarden met betrekking tot geld, egocentrisme, sociaal-centrisme, individualisme en sociale verantwoordelijkheid [11].

Zoals M. K. Bhadrakumar schrijft in Russia Beyond, komt het "overcentralisatieproces van ongeveer tien jaar" voort uit "de dwang om een levensvatbare staat te bouwen uit het Sovjetpuin en om de ineenstorting van staatsstructuren en de economie onder Jeltsin te stoppen". Economische en sociale chaos kan bijdragen aan een reactie van autoritarisme. Bovendien worstelt de samenleving met de macht van geld [12], met de verlokking van geld, met het verlangen om met geld te pronken, met het verlangen om te behouden wat men heeft verworven en om zijn zwaarbevochten macht te beschermen, in een sfeer waar niets meer stabiel is. Deze economische en sociale ineenstorting van waarden zou heel goed kunnen leiden tot een reactie van autoritarisme, in een strijd om verdere ineenstorting te voorkomen.

[vergelijk Vladimir Poetins redevoering van 2005, o. y.]

Natuurlijk kan autoritarisme ook intern worden bevorderd door houdingen binnen de Russische cultuur of subculturen. Beschouw enkele van de mentale escalatoren van geweld die we in het vorige essay, hoofdstuk 4B, hebben besproken.

(...)

Gezien de rol van de CIA, NED, de gevolgen van de ineenstorting van 1991 en mogelijke interne culturele kenmerken, waarom zouden we dan moeten geloven dat de meeste van deze mensenrechtenproblemen gewoon zouden verdwijnen als Poetin niet aan de macht zou zijn, omdat het allemaal zijn schuld is? ? Het lijkt me dat Poetin een zeer moeilijke taak is opgediend. Het is zelfs mogelijk dat hij de situatie beter aankan dan velen zouden doen. (...)

Het punt om deze kritiek op Rusland (...) in een breder perspectief te plaatsen, is tweeledig.

Ten eerste is enigerlei autoritarisme binnen Rusland geen geldige reden voor de NAVO om uit te breiden, voor de VS en NED om een staatsgreep in Rusland te bevorderen, of voor wapenleveranties van de VS aan Oekrane om te worden gebruikt in een proxy-oorlog tegen Rusland. Al deze gedragingen zullen Rusland in feite alleen onder nog grotere spanning zetten, wat waarschijnlijk de interne spanning en het autoritarisme zou vergroten.

()

Het tweede punt is dat "democratie-promotors" zoals NED moeten begrijpen dat als iemand alleen zijn eigen kant van een argument, een economische rivaliteit of een oorlog promoot, dit geen oprecht democratische poging is om een coperatieve dialoog en een een groter besef van de waarheid aan te moedigen, beide fundamenteel voor een succesvolle democratie.

() zich absoluut te onthouden van het bepleiten van haat, halve waarheden, leugens, staatsgrepen, moorden, geweld en oorlog in Rusland.

Het is het proces van vreedzame, coperatieve dialoog dat cruciaal is voor de succesvolle vorming van democratie, niet de machtspositie van deze of gene leider, zeker niet de controle van degenen die de buitenlandse politiek van de VS bepalen over de interne politiek van Rusland, en zeker niet de toegang van investeerders van de VS tot Russische rijkdom. (...)

Merk op dat coperatieve dialoog vereist dat ongenuanceerd denken wordt losgelaten. Als we dat in de verbale arena kunnen bereiken, kunnen we dat soort denken misschien uitbreiden naar de fysieke arena.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*voetnoten*

[1] Gordon Allport, The Nature of Prejudice (New York: Addison-Wesley Publishing Company, Inc., 1979), 400.

[2] Mena Rights, Biden Administrations Decision to Reprogram Military Aid to Egypt Is Necessary but Insufficient, Middle East and North Africa Rights Group, Feb. 2, 2022, https://menarights.org

Steven A. Cook, Sisi isnt Mubarak. Hes much worse, Foreign Policy, Dec. 19, 2018, https://foreignpolicy.com

[3] Derek Mitchell, Why Democracy Matters in the Ukraine Crisis, The Hill, Feb. 8, 2022, https://thehill.com

[4] Democracy Now!, Interview with Steven Cohen, A New Cold War? Ukraine violence escalates, leaked tape suggests US was plotting coup, Feb. 20, 2014, Democracy Now! | Democracy Now!

[5] International Federation for Human Rights, Russia 2012-2018: 50 Anti-Democracy Laws entered into force within last presidential mandate, Mar. 11, 2018, https://www.fidh.org

[6] International Federation for Human Rights, Russia: pro-democracy protestors undeterred by repression, Sept. 5, 2019, https://www.fidh.org. This paragraph was added since the youtube video of this essay was created.

[7] Amnesty International, Russian Federation 2021, https://www.amnesty.org

[8] Mena Rights, Biden Administrations Decision.

Emad Mekay, Exclusive: US bankrolled anti-Morsi activists, July 10, 2013, www.aljazeera.com

[9] Vladimir Putin, Address to the People of Russia on the Donbas Problem and the Situation in Ukraine, American Rhetoric Online Speech Bank, Feb. 21, 2022, https://www.americanrhetoric.com

[10] Martin A. Lee and Norman Solomon, Unreliable sources: a guide to detecting bias in news media, (New York: Carol, 1990), 115.

[11] Sarah Chayes, Corruption in America, (New York: Alfred A. Knopf, 2020), 269-74.

[12] M. K. Bhadrakum, The strange case of Alexei Navalny, Russia Beyond, https://www.rbth.com.

[13] Lee and Solomon, Unreliable sources, 328.

----------

